# Il pianto di un uomo.



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Prendendo spunto da un thread, mi è venuto in mente una mia situazione.
Dalla notizia di tradimento, non subito, ma se ricordo bene, la sera o l'indomani cominciai ad avere di questi problemi, cioè ricorrente piangevo, di un pianto si liberatorio, ma era anche un pianto che mi uccideva, mi uccideva perchè oltre a liberarmi mi faceva sentire ancora più vulnerabile, mi faceva sentire ancora peggio perchè essendo uomo mi sentivo sminuire, e visto lo stato di un tradito in quelle circostanze, è stato ancora peggio. 
Dopo credo circa un mese, alcune volte ricercavo quei pianti, li cercavo perchè capivo che in parte mi liberavo da quello che in quei momenti erano i miei pensieri, ad un certo punto capì che, non avrei versato più lacrime, ed a tutt'ora  la situazione è questa. 
A chi è successa la stessa cosa? e secondo voi perchè ho chiuso le lacrime?


----------



## Konrad (21 Febbraio 2012)

Si piange perché il dolore ci lacera dentro... ed a volte si smette di piangere non perchè il dolore ha smesso di lacerarci ma perchè è andato anche oltre, oltre le lacrime.
Come mi pare di aver scritto altrove... dormo come un bambino: ogni due ore mi sveglio piangendo. E mi sento vulnerabile e sono lacrime e momenti che non vorrei vedesse nessuno, se non chi tiene a me davvero. Cosa difficile visto che lei è sparita con l'amante (no, scusa... nuovo ragazzo) e gli amici veri, quelli con la A maiuscola, li ho sparsi per tutta Italia ma non qui a Roma.
E ti dirò... qualche giorno fa sono entrato in un bar, dopo giorni di sigarette ed alcol mi serviva un caffè e non avevo la forza di farlo in casa. In quel bar mi ci vedevano spesso, ci andavo a prendere la colazione per lei perchè le piacevano le trecce che fanno lì (bar con laboratorio di pasticceria). E c'è una giovane barista, sempre sorridente. Appena mi ha visto il suo viso è cambiato, si è preoccupata. E mi ha chiesto se stessi bene. E dai suoi occhi ho visto che non era una domanda tanto per. Ok, non mi conosce, non sa un cazzo di me... ma ha scorto qualcosa nel mio sguardo, se ne è accorta e non è rimasta indifferente.
Ho fatto finta di inciampare ed ho tirato una ginocchiata su uno spigolo per trattenere le lacrime, stavo per scoppiare a piangere di nuovo... ma se il suo sguardo poteva meritare di vedere la mia vulnerabilità... tutti gli altri nel bar no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da un thread, mi è venuto in mente una mia situazione.
> Dalla notizia di tradimento, non subito, ma se ricordo bene, la sera o l'indomani cominciai ad avere di questi problemi, cioè ricorrente piangevo, di un pianto si liberatorio, ma era anche un pianto che mi uccideva, mi uccideva perchè oltre a liberarmi mi faceva sentire ancora più vulnerabile, mi faceva sentire ancora peggio perchè essendo uomo mi sentivo sminuire, e visto lo stato di un tradito in quelle circostanze, è stato ancora peggio.
> Dopo credo circa un mese, alcune volte ricercavo quei pianti, li cercavo perchè capivo che in parte mi liberavo da quello che in quei momenti erano i miei pensieri, ad un certo punto capì che, non avrei versato più lacrime, ed a tutt'ora  la situazione è questa.
> A chi è successa la stessa cosa? e secondo voi perchè ho chiuso le lacrime?


Temo già le conseguenze di questo 3d. Lo dico subito... così poi su certe cose ci ridiamo assieme.
Anche io ho avuto esplosioni di lacrime incontrollabili dopo 2-3 giorni, per qualche tempo. Poi ho smesso... perchè ho incanalato quello che mi faceva esplodere credo, poi io mi arrabbiavo tantissimo nel vedermi ridotta così, il fatto di ritrovarmi il giorno dopo con la gola infiammata il naso chiuso e gli occhi gonfi... mi faceva arrabbiare. Poi mi succedeva ovunque, corse in bagno quando ero in ufficio, scappare in cantina quando ero a casa. Dopo per un po' ho urlato, molto liberatorio. Qualcosa bisogna buttarlo fuori... altrimenti scoppi. Poi il dolore deve cominciare a calare, prima o poi, oppure ci si deve assuefare, altrimenti non hai controllo su di te, non si può vivere in balìa di un'emozione... la vita va avanti, no?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Temo già le conseguenze di questo 3d. Lo dico subito... così poi su certe cose ci ridiamo assieme.
> Anche io ho avuto esplosioni di lacrime incontrollabili dopo 2-3 giorni, per qualche tempo. Poi ho smesso... perchè ho incanalato quello che mi faceva esplodere credo, poi io mi arrabbiavo tantissimo nel vedermi ridotta così, il fatto di ritrovarmi il giorno dopo con la gola infiammata il naso chiuso e gli occhi gonfi... mi faceva arrabbiare. Poi mi succedeva ovunque, corse in bagno quando ero in ufficio, scappare in cantina quando ero a casa. Dopo per un po' ho urlato, molto liberatorio. Qualcosa bisogna buttarlo fuori... altrimenti scoppi. Poi il dolore deve cominciare a calare, prima o poi, oppure ci si deve assuefare, altrimenti non hai controllo su di te, non si può vivere in balìa di un'emozione... la vita va avanti, no?


concordo! è successo anche a me.....
:up:


----------



## Andy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Si piange perché il dolore ci lacera dentro... ed a volte si smette di piangere non perchè il dolore ha smesso di lacerarci ma perchè è andato anche oltre, oltre le lacrime.
> Come mi pare di aver scritto altrove... dormo come un bambino: ogni due ore mi sveglio piangendo. E mi sento vulnerabile e sono lacrime e momenti che non vorrei vedesse nessuno, se non chi tiene a me davvero. Cosa difficile visto che lei è sparita con l'amante (no, scusa... nuovo ragazzo) e gli amici veri, quelli con la A maiuscola, li ho sparsi per tutta Italia ma non qui a Roma.
> E ti dirò... qualche giorno fa sono entrato in un bar, dopo giorni di sigarette ed alcol mi serviva un caffè e non avevo la forza di farlo in casa. In quel bar mi ci vedevano spesso, ci andavo a prendere la colazione per lei perchè le piacevano le trecce che fanno lì (bar con laboratorio di pasticceria). E c'è una giovane barista, sempre sorridente. Appena mi ha visto il suo viso è cambiato, si è preoccupata. E mi ha chiesto se stessi bene. E dai suoi occhi ho visto che non era una domanda tanto per. Ok, non mi conosce, non sa un cazzo di me... ma ha scorto qualcosa nel mio sguardo, se ne è accorta e non è rimasta indifferente.
> Ho fatto finta di inciampare ed ho tirato una ginocchiata su uno spigolo per trattenere le lacrime, stavo per scoppiare a piangere di nuovo... ma se il suo sguardo poteva meritare di vedere la mia vulnerabilità... tutti gli altri nel bar no.


Succede anche a me. Nei miei occhi io stesso vedo tristezza allo specchio.
Ed è impossibile da cancellare anche quando stai in mezzo alla gente.
E pensare che prima non ero così.
Una volta mi dissero che quando sorridevo portavo serenità.
Sì, ma a chi? A me?


----------



## Konrad (21 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Succede anche a me. Nei miei occhi io stesso vedo tristezza allo specchio.
> Ed è impossibile da cancellare anche quando stai in mezzo alla gente.
> E pensare che prima non ero così.
> Una volta mi dissero che quando sorridevo portavo serenità.
> Sì, ma a chi? A me?


La sentivi, ecco perchè potevi portarla.
E spero che tornerai a sentirla un giorno. Ho conosciuto gente che è uscita con le ossa rotte al punto da non provare più nulla oppure al punto di cambiare completamente, passare ad essere i peggiori bastardi e le peggiori zoccole.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Lothar aiutami...
Adesso qui dentro si mettono a ridere le donne...grazie al nostro operato...

Ma ecco che si mettono a piangere gli uomini eh?

Ma porco can...
Nonostante cerchiamo di girarla in mille modi...

Sempre lacrime tra i piedi....

Ma porc....

Ohi Anch'io piango...
Non me la dai...

Piango eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2012)

le lacrime sono finite
andate in pace
amen:mrgreen:


----------



## stellina (21 Febbraio 2012)

ho pianto tanto anch'io...ma tanto e la cosa che mi infastidiva di più era che bastava vedere una coppia tutta felice che mi commuovevo ... ho ricacciato dentro tante di quelle lacrime che ad un certo punto ho smesso di piangere...basta lacrime finite! e ho iniziato a sorridere e ridere...ecco quando sono giù sorrido di più, faccio una battuta...io voglio ridere in questa vita!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar aiutami...
> Adesso qui dentro si mettono a ridere le donne...grazie al nostro operato...
> 
> Ma ecco che si mettono a piangere gli uomini eh?
> ...



Sai conte..... hai chiamato in causa qualcuno che, deve leggere queste dichiarazioni. Le deve leggere non solo Lothar, ma tutti i traditori, tutti coloro che oltre loro non vedono nulla, e chi tra loro vede qualcosa, vede soltanto l'animale femmina! ma dietro questa femmina , probabilmente si nasconde una donna, una donna che dietro se porterà quelle lacrime sopra scritte, ed il suo infinito dolore, ( e ciò vale anche al contrario, perchè le lacrime non sono una prerogativa dell'uomo, come le corna non sono una prerogativa della donna) il suo infinito dolore a chi egli doveva rendere conto. cioè colui/colei a cui ha fatto un torto. Ma conte tu mi insegni che, ci sono mille personaggi nella vita, ci sono mille maschere nella vita, c'è chi ne indossa una no ? c'è chi invece ha soltanto la sua come maschera, ed io mi sento privileggiato di indossare la maschera mia e poi quella del cornuto. Perchè mi faccio fiero di questa maschera, è una conferma alla mia vera faccia. E se non si fosse capito quello che intendo, voglio dire semplicemente che, ci sono uomini ed uomini, c'è chi ha il coraggio di assumersi l'onore della vita fatta in simbiosi con il suo essere, e ci sono uomini che oltre indossare una maschera altro non sanno fare. 

Tu conte ne hai una, come me come Lothar, ma almeno hai il coraggio di mostrarla, mentre altri e sapeti a chi mi riferisco no? si nascondono! e chi tra questi verserà lacrime saranno soltanto delle lacrime mascherate, perchè non potranno dire è capitato, è stato un errore, NO la loro vita è consapevolezza di quello che adesso sono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ...io voglio ridere in questa vita!


:up: quanto spesso me lo sono ripetuta...


----------



## JON (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai conte..... hai chiamato in causa qualcuno che, deve leggere queste dichiarazioni. Le deve leggere non solo Lothar, ma tutti i traditori, tutti coloro che oltre loro non vedono nulla, e chi tra loro vede qualcosa, vede soltanto l'animale femmina! ma dietro questa femmina , probabilmente si nasconde una donna, una donna che dietro se porterà quelle lacrime sopra scritte, ed il suo infinito dolore, ( e ciò vale anche al contrario, perchè le lacrime non sono una prerogativa dell'uomo, come le corna non sono una prerogativa della donna) il suo infinito dolore a chi egli doveva rendere conto. cioè colui/colei a cui ha fatto un torto. Ma conte tu mi insegni che, ci sono mille personaggi nella vita, ci sono mille maschere nella vita, c'è chi ne indossa una no ? c'è chi invece ha soltanto la sua come maschera, ed io mi sento privileggiato di indossare la maschera mia e poi quella del cornuto. Perchè mi faccio fiero di questa maschera, è una conferma alla mia vera faccia. E se non si fosse capito quello che intendo, voglio dire semplicemente che, ci sono uomini ed uomini, c'è chi ha il coraggio di assumersi l'onore della vita fatta in simbiosi con il suo essere, e ci sono uomini che oltre indossare una maschera altro non sanno fare.
> 
> Tu conte ne hai una, come me come Lothar, ma almeno hai il coraggio di mostrarla, mentre altri e sapeti a chi mi riferisco no? si nascondono! e chi tra questi verserà lacrime saranno soltanto delle lacrime mascherate, perchè non potranno dire è capitato, è stato un errore, NO la loro vita è consapevolezza di quello che adesso sono.


E' il concetto di cornuto che non comprendo. Cos'è la maschera del cornuto?

Onore della vita in simbiosi con il proprio essere? Cioè, essere se stessi e sentirsi in pace con se stessi accettandosi per quello che si è?


----------



## Andy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Essere cornuti non significa avere una maschera per me.

Non è uno stato oggettivo. Chiunque può esserlo, molti nemmeno lo sanno, molti magari che postano qui e sono convinti che tutto vada bene.

Magari anche chi tradisce lo è.

Oppure no.

Per me resta un insulto alla dignità, una mancanza di rispetto verso coloro che ci vogliono bene.

Perchè se si decide di stare con una persona, lo si fa esercitando il libero arbitrio, accettando di condividere dei momenti con un'altra persona, che *comunque *accetta la nostra presenza nella sua vita. *Non si decide mai da soli di stare con un'altra persona. Bisogna essere accettati dall'altra. Senza maschere.* Si chiama *volersi bene*.

Le corna in questo senso sono una mancanza di rispetto, appunto, verso coloro che invece ci dovrebbero volere bene.

E non vi è peggior male.

Io manco di rispetto a chi mi aggredisce. Non a chi mi ama.


----------



## Konrad (21 Febbraio 2012)

Non ci sono maschere se stai piangendo. E se soffri e ti trattieni la maschera non è quella del "cornuto", è semplicemente quella che ti protegge dal mostrare ai passanti la tua vulnerabilità.
Le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce e non sente rimorso né colpa. Sono le maschere indossate da chi crede di guardarsi allo specchio serenamente ma che se avesse il coraggio di togliere la maschera e guardarsi dentro non resisterebbe un solo istante.


----------



## Andy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non ci sono maschere se stai piangendo. E se soffri e ti trattieni la maschera non è quella del "cornuto", è semplicemente quella che ti protegge dal mostrare ai passanti la tua vulnerabilità.
> Le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce e non sente rimorso né colpa. Sono le maschere indossate da chi crede di guardarsi allo specchio serenamente ma che se avesse il coraggio di togliere la maschera e guardarsi dentro non resisterebbe un solo istante.


Quoto.
Quando poi si avvicina la fine o c'è una grave malattia, a volte quelle maschere si sciolgono come neve al sole e si prega che le persone che ci amano davvero (ora si che sono importanti) stiano lì al nostro fianco a stringerci la mano.
E si prega Dio.

Quando va tutto bene questo non accade.

Come dire: sono giovane, la morte non è cosa per me...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;hKThOwJVM9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKThOwJVM9I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Quando poi si avvicina la fine o c'è una grave malattia, a volte quelle maschere si sciolgono come neve al sole e si prega che le persone che ci amano davvero (ora si che sono importanti) stiano lì al nostro fianco a stringerci la mano.
> E si prega Dio.
> 
> ...


Beh, ma da quando mondo è mondo, le maschere sono servite appunto ad esorcizzare la paura della malattia, della vecchiaia, della morte. Il carnevale è questo, in origine. Io credo che queste paure siano ben conosciute da alcuni traditori, tanto ben conosciute che fuggono ogni qualvolta si fa presente che il fuggire da quanto è inevitabile non lo ritarda neppure di un secondo. E' come ubriacarsi, per non pensare ad un problema... poi la sbornia passa ed il problema è ancora lì, e magari ne abbiamo creato un altro nel frattempo, ma ci si convince che non è vero, che è solo evasione. Oppure la sbornia passa e ci si ritrova da soli perchè chi ci era vicino se n'è andato, stanco e deluso. Allora ci si ubriaca ancora, per non pensarci... oppure la sbronza passa tutta in una volta e si rimane lì, a bocca aperta, chiedendo cosa è successo, come sia stato possibile che per un'innocente periodo di incoscienza si sia perso tutto.
Ho visto anche questo, proprio qui. Poi c'è chi decide di rimanere sobrio, di non lasciarsi andare al baccanale. Ma il Decamerone, I Vitelloni di Fellini sono esempi di quanto la parte irrazionale che è in noi possa cambiare radicalmente la lista delle priorità, fino a far rinnegare completamente quelle che erano le proprie convinzioni, la propria realtà, fino a diventare disperazione perchè si è rinunciato a sperare in ciò in cui si credeva. A quel punto è difficile togliersi la maschera da soli, è troppo grande la presa di coscienza che bisogna fare. La maschera di cui parlava Claudio è una cosa... se cade, tanto meglio. Quando cadono altre maschere invece... quello che si vede è molto triste.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Mah io ho pianto come una fontana vedendo con mia figlia il cartone di Cattivissimo me!

Poi uscito dal cinema mi sono subito ripigliato.

Ho pianto due notti appoggiato sullo scola piatti ascoltando Mahler...quando ho compreso che la storia con mia moglie era finita.

Ma purtroppo sono così e morirò così...

[video=youtube;njIuc8UEt3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njIuc8UEt3c[/video]


----------



## stellina (21 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non ci sono maschere se stai piangendo. E se soffri e ti trattieni la maschera non è quella del "cornuto", è semplicemente quella che ti protegge dal mostrare ai passanti la tua vulnerabilità.
> *Le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce e non sente rimorso né colpa. Sono le maschere indossate da chi crede di guardarsi allo specchio serenamente ma che se avesse il coraggio di togliere la maschera e guardarsi dentro non resisterebbe un solo istante.*


mi sono guardata per anni serena allo specchio, poi un giorno vidi altro...una donna che non mi piaceva e capii che così non andava bene... non avevo tradito il marito...avevo tradito me stessa! di lì a poco capii che mio marito aveva un'altra...quindi forse le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce ma mica solo il coniuge il peggior tradimento è tradire se stessi raccontandosi che va tutto bene...non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono guardata per anni serena allo specchio, poi un giorno vidi altro...una donna che non mi piaceva e capii che così non andava bene... non avevo tradito il marito...avevo tradito me stessa! di lì a poco capii che mio marito aveva un'altra...quindi forse le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce ma mica solo il coniuge il peggior tradimento è tradire se stessi raccontandosi che va tutto bene...non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo... le maschere le mettiamo per noi stessi, poi magari le teniamo su anche per gli altri, ma è a noi stessi che la stiamo raccontando... qualunque cosa sia che ci stiamo raccontando.


----------



## Sabina_ (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da un thread, mi è venuto in mente una mia situazione.
> Dalla notizia di tradimento, non subito, ma se ricordo bene, la sera o l'indomani cominciai ad avere di questi problemi, cioè ricorrente piangevo, di un pianto si liberatorio, ma era anche un pianto che mi uccideva, mi uccideva perchè oltre a liberarmi mi faceva sentire ancora più vulnerabile, mi faceva sentire ancora peggio perchè essendo uomo mi sentivo sminuire, e visto lo stato di un tradito in quelle circostanze, è stato ancora peggio.
> Dopo credo circa un mese, alcune volte ricercavo quei pianti, li cercavo perchè capivo che in parte mi liberavo da quello che in quei momenti erano i miei pensieri, ad un certo punto capì che, non avrei versato più lacrime, ed a tutt'ora  la situazione è questa.
> A chi è successa la stessa cosa? e secondo voi perchè ho chiuso le lacrime?


Mi e' accaduto quando ho capito che mio padre era ammalato gravemente e che aveva pochi mesi di vita. Ad un certo punto erano finite le lacrime.... era subentrata la rassegnazione, l'accettazione. Io non potevo fare più nulla se non "accompagnarlo" nel suo passaggio.


----------



## Konrad (21 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono guardata per anni serena allo specchio, poi un giorno vidi altro...una donna che non mi piaceva e capii che così non andava bene... non avevo tradito il marito...avevo tradito me stessa! di lì a poco capii che mio marito aveva un'altra...quindi forse le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce ma mica solo il coniuge il peggior tradimento è tradire se stessi raccontandosi che va tutto bene...non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


Ti sei spiegata bene ma... non lo so se concordo in toto. Certo, inganniamo noi stessi e di certo se lo capiamo arriviamo anche a capire che non siamo chi credevamo di essere... ma questo non può prescindere anche dal capire il dolore che abbiamo causato. Dire "non sono più io, ho tradito me stesso" è solo un passo. Se ci si ferma a quello è inutile anche perchè lo sappiamo bene che se una colpa la sentiamo solo ed esclusivamente verso se stessi il perdono è facile. Ed una volta che ci siamo perdonati la colpa e l'errore finiranno prima o poi in una sorta di prescrizione e di nuovo sarà possibile ricascarci.
Io dopo aver tradito, e nemmeno fisicamente, ed essermi reso conto dell'errore non sono più stato lo stesso. Non ho più la capacità di vedermi come mi vedevo... ma non è solo perchè ho tradito i miei ideali, è così perchè ho tradito la fiducia di un amore, ho ignorato i sentimenti altrui.


----------



## elena_ (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da un thread, mi è venuto in mente una mia situazione.
> Dalla notizia di tradimento, non subito, ma se ricordo bene, la sera o l'indomani cominciai ad avere di questi problemi, cioè ricorrente piangevo, di un pianto si liberatorio, ma era anche un pianto che mi uccideva, mi uccideva perchè oltre a liberarmi mi faceva sentire ancora più vulnerabile, mi faceva sentire ancora peggio perchè essendo uomo mi sentivo sminuire, e visto lo stato di un tradito in quelle circostanze, è stato ancora peggio.
> Dopo credo circa un mese, alcune volte ricercavo quei pianti, li cercavo perchè capivo che in parte mi liberavo da quello che in quei momenti erano i miei pensieri, ad un certo punto capì che, non avrei versato più lacrime, ed a tutt'ora  la situazione è questa.
> A chi è successa la stessa cosa? e secondo voi perchè ho chiuso le lacrime?


a me invece è capitata una cosa un po' difficile da spiegare
camminando per le strade del mio paese 
incrociare gli sguardi delle solite persone conosciute
e vedere nei loro occhi una tristezza immensa e un vuoto pieno di lacrime
nei quali si rispecchiava perfettamente il mio stato d'animo 

mi è successo nei giorni immediatamente successivi alla rottura con il mio vecchio compagno storico


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' il concetto di cornuto che non comprendo. Cos'è la maschera del cornuto?
> 
> Onore della vita in simbiosi con il proprio essere? Cioè, essere se stessi e sentirsi in pace con se stessi accettandosi per quello che si è?


Te lo spiego subito.
Vuol dire guardarsi nello specchio, magari vederle quelle corna, ma nel mentre che le guardi, dici a te stesso, chi me le ha messe nonostante sia la persona che mi ama, è a lei che gravano, perchè io guardandole so e mi ricordano che, sono stato coerente con me stesso, e nonostante la vita mi ha dato possibilità di tradire, ho saputo non resistere, ma essere me stesso. E credo che, avere la consapevolezza di essere stato un vero uomo, almeno fino ad adesso, non sia poco. 
Per tanti essere uomini è farsi una bella scopata! con quella si esce dal motel a testa alta e si pensa wuauu! che macho che sono!
C'è invece chi come me, esce da casa con la consapevolezza di guardare la moglie i figli e poi tutti gli altri, pensando che, sono adesso quello che sempre ho voluto essere, e fino ad ora ne sono felice, e posso guardare in faccia tutti con la fierezza di sentirmi un vero uomo. E soprattutto di essere me stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non ci sono maschere se stai piangendo. E se soffri e ti trattieni la maschera non è quella del "cornuto", è semplicemente quella che ti protegge dal mostrare ai passanti la tua vulnerabilità.
> Le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce e non sente rimorso né colpa. Sono le maschere indossate da chi crede di guardarsi allo specchio serenamente ma che se avesse il coraggio di togliere la maschera e guardarsi dentro non resisterebbe un solo istante.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono guardata per anni serena allo specchio, poi un giorno vidi altro...una donna che non mi piaceva e capii che così non andava bene... non avevo tradito il marito...avevo tradito me stessa! di lì a poco capii che mio marito aveva un'altra...quindi forse le vere maschere sono di chi tradisce ma mica solo il coniuge il peggior tradimento è tradire se stessi raccontandosi che va tutto bene...non so se mi sono spiegata bene...


Stellina, sarò astruso, e probabilmente anche molto ignorante, ma questo io dicevo.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito.
> Vuol dire guardarsi nello specchio, magari vederle quelle corna, ma nel mentre che le guardi, dici a te stesso, chi me le ha messe nonostante sia la persona che mi ama, è a lei che gravano, perchè io guardandole so e mi ricordano che, sono stato coerente con me stesso, e nonostante la vita mi ha dato possibilità di tradire, ho saputo non resistere, ma essere me stesso. E credo che, avere la consapevolezza di essere stato un vero uomo, almeno fino ad adesso, non sia poco.
> Per tanti essere uomini è farsi una bella scopata! con quella si esce dal motel a testa alta e si pensa wuauu! che macho che sono!
> C'è invece chi come me, esce da casa con la consapevolezza di guardare la moglie i figli e poi tutti gli altri, *pensando che, sono adesso quello che sempre ho voluto essere, e fino ad ora ne sono felice, e posso guardare in faccia tutti con la fierezza di sentirmi un vero uomo. E soprattutto di essere me stesso*.


:up: un abbraccio Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito.
> Vuol dire guardarsi nello specchio, magari vederle quelle corna, ma nel mentre che le guardi, dici a te stesso, chi me le ha messe nonostante sia la persona che mi ama, è a lei che gravano, perchè io guardandole so e mi ricordano che, sono stato coerente con me stesso, e nonostante la vita mi ha dato possibilità di tradire, ho saputo non resistere, ma essere me stesso. E credo che, avere la consapevolezza di essere stato un vero uomo, almeno fino ad adesso, non sia poco.
> Per tanti essere uomini è farsi una bella scopata! con quella si esce dal motel a testa alta e si pensa wuauu! che macho che sono!
> C'è invece chi come me, esce da casa con la consapevolezza di guardare la moglie i figli e poi tutti gli altri, pensando che, sono adesso quello che sempre ho voluto essere, e fino ad ora ne sono felice, e posso guardare in faccia tutti con la fierezza di sentirmi un vero uomo. E soprattutto di essere me stesso.


Ecco, devi solo aspettare di non sentire più il bisogno di dirtele quelle cose. Quando ti cade la maschera, o meglio quando non hai più il bisogno di metterla, secondo me hai finito il tuo percorso. E lascia stare i motel... che te frega dei motel, di come si entra e di come si esce?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Mi e' accaduto quando ho capito che mio padre era ammalato gravemente e che aveva pochi mesi di vita. Ad un certo punto erano finite le lacrime.... era subentrata la rassegnazione, l'accettazione. Io non potevo fare più nulla se non "accompagnarlo" nel suo passaggio.


Alcuni eminenti personaggi, appunto dicono che, il tradimento viene vissuto come un lutto, e se ho ben capito si riferiscono alla morte della voglia di sentirsi un'unica persona con la persona che si ama, alla morte di un passato che era una favola, e quando la favola si scontra con la realtà nel giro di pochi secondi, questo ha bisogno di tempo per essere elaborato, appunto come un lutto, appunto come una perdita.


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito.
> Vuol dire guardarsi nello specchio, magari vederle quelle corna, ma nel mentre che le guardi, dici a te stesso, chi me le ha messe nonostante sia la persona che mi ama, è a lei che gravano, perchè io guardandole so e mi ricordano che, sono stato coerente con me stesso, e nonostante la vita mi ha dato possibilità di tradire, ho saputo non resistere, ma essere me stesso. E credo che, avere la consapevolezza di essere stato un vero uomo, almeno fino ad adesso, non sia poco.
> Per tanti essere uomini è farsi una bella scopata! con quella si esce dal motel a testa alta e si pensa wuauu! che macho che sono!
> C'è invece chi come me, esce da casa con la consapevolezza di guardare la moglie i figli e poi tutti gli altri, pensando che, sono adesso quello che sempre ho voluto essere, e fino ad ora ne sono felice, e posso guardare in faccia tutti con la fierezza di sentirmi un vero uomo. E soprattutto di essere me stesso.


rinuncerei a tutte le mie vittorie, in ogni campo, al benessere materiale che ora ho in cambio di due cose la prima sarebbe la salute del mio bambino e la seconda sarebbe la mia ntegrità di uomo che tu ben descrivi inq uesto messaggio....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> rinuncerei a tutte le mie vittorie, in ogni campo, al benessere materiale che ora ho in cambio di due cose la prima sarebbe la salute del mio bambino e la seconda sarebbe la mia ntegrità di uomo che tu ben descrivi inq uesto messaggio....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ok, BD... però anche tu hai dimostrato integrità: hai fatto i tuoi errori, ma vi hai posto rimedio.Hai mancato, ma hai saputo fare in modo di proteggere la tua famiglia. Non essere troppo severo con te stesso... riconosciti anche quanto hai fatto di buono.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbri, Mk  Io sono felice! non prendete le mie parole scritte come un malessere, insieme a voi io rifletto, ed insieme a voi elaboro, e questo avviene non con infelicità, ma credetemi sono felice di scrivere alcune cose, sono felice del tradimento subito, perchè mi ha fatto crescere, mi ha fatto conoscere quello che sono, ma avevo bisogno di una conferma, e sono felice di avere una moglie, la moglie che adesso assieme a me sta percorrendo la loro strada. 

Sapete alcune volte vorrei tanto che, lei leggesse me, leggesse noi, soltanto una cosa mi ferma, l'amore che ho per lei, il pensiero che lei come voi possano percepire dolore nelle mie scritte, ed in parte quel dolore c'è, ci mancherebbe altro! ma quel dolore viene trasformato e viene recepito per quello che è, voglia di vivere! voglia di dare ed avere.
Peccato che mia moglie non possa leggere e sapere quanto io la amo. 
 cioè lo sa, ma non sa quanto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> a me invece è capitata una cosa un po' difficile da spiegare
> camminando per le strade del mio paese
> incrociare gli sguardi delle solite persone conosciute
> e vedere nei loro occhi una tristezza immensa e un vuoto pieno di lacrime
> ...



Forse sbaglierò a scrivere questo. ma provo a capire quello che c'è dietro la tua lettera.
C'è la consapevolezza in quegli istanti dell'ipocrisia dell'uomo, della falsità, della bellezza della vita che è così fragile, e non ci accorgiamo di quante cretinaggini facciamo, mentre invece basta poco per essere felici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri, Mk  Io sono felice! non prendete le mie parole scritte come un malessere, insieme a voi io rifletto, ed insieme a voi elaboro, e questo avviene non con infelicità, ma credetemi sono felice di scrivere alcune cose, sono felice del tradimento subito, perchè mi ha fatto crescere, mi ha fatto conoscere quello che sono, ma avevo bisogno di una conferma, e sono felice di avere una moglie, la moglie che adesso assieme a me sta percorrendo la loro strada.
> 
> Sapete alcune volte vorrei tanto che, lei leggesse me, leggesse noi, soltanto una cosa mi ferma, l'amore che ho per lei, il pensiero che lei come voi possano percepire dolore nelle mie scritte, ed in parte quel dolore c'è, ci mancherebbe altro! ma quel dolore viene trasformato e viene recepito per quello che è, voglia di vivere! voglia di dare ed avere.
> Peccato che mia moglie non possa leggere e sapere quanto io la amo.
> cioè lo sa, ma non sa quanto


Io mica ho detto che sei infelice... ho detto che devi finire il tuo percorso. Secondo me ci sei vicino... finirà quando non sentirai più quel dolore, vedrai che non ci vorrà ancora tanto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> rinuncerei a tutte le mie vittorie, in ogni campo, al benessere materiale che ora ho in cambio di due cose la prima sarebbe la salute del mio bambino e la seconda sarebbe la mia ntegrità di uomo che tu ben descrivi inq uesto messaggio....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non conosco la tua storia. e leggere della salute del tuo bambino, mi porta tristezza, sperando sia soltanto un esempio che volevi fare, per far capire il tuo stato d'animo.

E da quello che hai scritto, sembri essere una persona dolcissima.
Se sei un traditore non ha importanza, anche mia moglie è una traditrice, ciò non di meno, è per me la persona più importante della mia vita, e scrivendolo penso anche ai miei figli, che sono nati da un vero amore, ed è per questo che, vengono al secondo posto. Ma faccio sta classifica soltanto per essere più chiari, perchè mica si possono fare classifiche


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri, Mk  Io sono felice! non prendete le mie parole scritte come un malessere, insieme a voi io rifletto, ed insieme a voi elaboro, e questo avviene non con infelicità, ma credetemi sono felice di scrivere alcune cose, sono felice del tradimento subito, perchè mi ha fatto crescere, mi ha fatto conoscere quello che sono, ma avevo bisogno di una conferma, e sono felice di avere una moglie, la moglie che adesso assieme a me sta percorrendo la loro strada.
> 
> Sapete alcune volte vorrei tanto che, lei leggesse me, leggesse noi, soltanto una cosa mi ferma, l'amore che ho per lei, il pensiero che lei come voi possano percepire dolore nelle mie scritte, ed in parte quel dolore c'è, ci mancherebbe altro! ma quel dolore viene trasformato e viene recepito per quello che è, voglia di vivere! voglia di dare ed avere.
> Peccato che mia moglie non possa leggere e sapere quanto io la amo.
> cioè lo sa, ma non sa quanto


azz...e tu hai bisogno di sti "traumi" per crescere?

me sa che ti stai solo indorando il cetriolone....

non sei obbiettivo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...e tu hai bisogno di sti "traumi" per crescere?
> 
> me sa che ti stai solo indorando il cetriolone....
> 
> non sei obbiettivo...


Nessuno di noi ne aveva bisogno... ma visto che sono arrivati... cerchi di trasformare quello che si può in positivo o dici bruttocaccabruttocacca?


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...e *tu hai bisogno di sti "traumi" per crescere?*
> 
> me sa che ti stai solo indorando il cetriolone....
> 
> non sei obbiettivo...


Anche a me il tradimento è servito come crescita. E non trattare male Claudio eh.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ne aveva bisogno... ma visto che sono arrivati... cerchi di trasformare quello che si può in positivo o dici bruttocaccabruttocacca?


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...e tu hai bisogno di sti "traumi" per crescere?
> 
> me sa che ti stai solo indorando il cetriolone....
> 
> non sei obbiettivo...


E come dovrei a parere tuo indorarmi la pillola? ops cetriolone auahahaahaha
Perchè non sarei obbiettivo ?


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri, Mk  Io sono felice! non prendete le mie parole scritte come un malessere, insieme a voi io rifletto, ed insieme a voi elaboro, e questo avviene non con infelicità, ma credetemi sono felice di scrivere alcune cose, sono felice del tradimento subito, perchè mi ha fatto crescere, mi ha fatto conoscere quello che sono, ma avevo bisogno di una conferma, e sono felice di avere una moglie, la moglie che adesso assieme a me sta percorrendo la loro strada.
> 
> Sapete alcune volte vorrei tanto che, lei leggesse me, leggesse noi, soltanto una cosa mi ferma, l'amore che ho per lei, il pensiero che lei come voi possano percepire dolore nelle mie scritte, ed in parte quel dolore c'è, ci mancherebbe altro! ma quel dolore viene trasformato e viene recepito per quello che è, voglia di vivere! voglia di dare ed avere.
> Peccato che mia moglie non possa leggere e sapere quanto io la amo.
> cioè lo sa, ma non sa quanto


a parte che puoi farglielo leggere qui, ancora meglio se glielo scrivi in una lettera.


----------



## stellina (21 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata bene ma... non lo so se concordo in toto. Certo, inganniamo noi stessi e di certo se lo capiamo arriviamo anche a capire che non siamo chi credevamo di essere... ma questo non può prescindere anche dal capire il dolore che abbiamo causato. Dire "non sono più io, ho tradito me stesso" è solo un passo. Se ci si ferma a quello è inutile anche perchè lo sappiamo bene che se una colpa la sentiamo solo ed esclusivamente verso se stessi il perdono è facile. Ed una volta che ci siamo perdonati la colpa e l'errore finiranno prima o poi in una sorta di prescrizione e di nuovo sarà possibile ricascarci.
> Io dopo aver tradito, e nemmeno fisicamente, ed essermi reso conto dell'errore non sono più stato lo stesso. Non ho più la capacità di vedermi come mi vedevo... ma non è solo perchè ho tradito i miei ideali, è così perchè ho tradito la fiducia di un amore, ho ignorato i sentimenti altrui.


intendevo dire che mi sono levata la maschera e ho visto una donna che non volevo e sono rinata...dopo poco ho iniziato a vedere e d ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva...lui tradiva me, io ho tradito me stessa...e quello che mi è pesato di più non è stato capire che mio marito mi tradiva ma che per tenere tutto fermo io avevo tradito me stessa..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che puoi farglielo leggere qui, ancora meglio se glielo scrivi in una lettera.


Saggia Minerva... saggia, spiritosa, romantica e ... non ce l'ha con Claudio, ne sono sicura. E' impossibile


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ne aveva bisogno... ma visto che sono arrivati... cerchi di trasformare quello che si può in positivo o dici bruttocaccabruttocacca?


per restare in rima, la mia risposta piu' congeniale sarebbe bruttavaccabruttavacca....ahahahahah

io dalla parte del cornuto e mazziato dalla carnefice magari bona a gira' frittate, nun ce passo...

nun esiste proprio....nun sei giustificata....manco se piangi in cinese...


----------



## stellina (21 Febbraio 2012)

:up:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ne aveva bisogno... ma visto che sono arrivati... cerchi di trasformare quello che si può in positivo o dici bruttocaccabruttocacca?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che puoi farglielo leggere qui, ancora meglio se glielo scrivi in una lettera.


No Minerva, abbiamo parlato tanto io e lei, uno dei miei tanti crucci, non è tanto fargli sapere quanto la amo, perchè credo che io glielo dimostri, come lei lo dimostra a me. 

E parlargli nuovamente di episodi che portano indietro nel tempo, e parlano di tradimento, ho paura che possano farle del male. 

Ci sono altri modi per dimostrare quello che si prova.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No Minerva, abbiamo parlato tanto io e lei, uno dei miei tanti crucci, non è tanto fargli sapere quanto la amo, perchè credo che io glielo dimostri, come lei lo dimostra a me.
> 
> E parlargli nuovamente di episodi che portano indietro nel tempo, e parlano di tradimento, ho paura che possano farle del male.
> 
> Ci sono altri modi per dimostrare quello che si prova.


infatti non mi pareva un cruccio ma una bellissima manifestazione di amore.
peccato


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come dovrei a parere tuo indorarmi la pillola?



[video=youtube;RUr2lO1HTyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUr2lO1HTyY[/video]


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per restare in rima, la mia risposta piu' congeniale sarebbe bruttavaccabruttavacca....ahahahahah
> 
> io dalla parte del cornuto e mazziato dalla carnefice magari bona a gira' frittate, nun ce passo...
> 
> nun esiste proprio....nun sei giustificata....manco se piangi in cinese...


dipende sterminatore, dipende da tante cose.
da come ha tradito , da quanto la ami e da quanto valga la pena salvare un amore che ha ancora molto da vivere


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non mi pareva un cruccio ma una bellissima manifestazione di amore.
> peccato


Ok ok. mi hai convinto. Lei sa che sono scritto in un forum, quindi posso anche farle leggere quello che ho scritto. 

Poi però se mi domanda chi sono Sbri e Mk ?  scherzo dai.


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende sterminatore, dipende da tante cose.
> da come ha tradito , da quanto la ami e da quanto valga la pena salvare un amore che ha ancora molto da vivere


Ma se ne e' parlato per secoli...

appelliamoci sempre alle attenuanti ed alla clemenza della corte, va'...ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E parlargli nuovamente di episodi che portano indietro nel tempo, e parlano di tradimento, ho paura che possano farle del male.


Ah qua fai benissimo....concordo....

se dovesse traumatizza' la poverina...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ok. mi hai convinto. Lei sa che sono scritto in un forum, quindi posso anche farle leggere quello che ho scritto. Poi però se mi domanda chi sono Sbri e Mk ?  scherzo dai.


Io son sorella...


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io son sorella...


de clausura...

ahahahahaah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> de clausura...
> 
> ahahahahaah


no, di clausura proprio no. poi non ho buoni rapporti col clero io


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri, Mk  Io sono felice! non prendete le mie parole scritte come un malessere, insieme a voi io rifletto, ed insieme a voi elaboro, e questo avviene non con infelicità, ma credetemi sono felice di scrivere alcune cose, sono felice del tradimento subito, perchè mi ha fatto crescere, mi ha fatto conoscere quello che sono, ma avevo bisogno di una conferma, e sono felice di avere una moglie, la moglie che adesso assieme a me sta percorrendo la loro strada.
> 
> Sapete alcune volte vorrei tanto che, lei leggesse me, leggesse noi, soltanto una cosa mi ferma, *l'amore che ho per lei, il pensiero che lei come voi possano percepire dolore nelle mie scritte, ed in parte quel dolore c'è, ci mancherebbe altro! ma quel dolore viene trasformato e viene recepito per quello che è, voglia di vivere! voglia di dare ed avere.*
> Peccato che mia moglie non possa leggere e sapere quanto io la amo.
> cioè lo sa, ma non sa quanto



Claudio, quello che hai scritto è la massima prova del tuo amore per lei!
Salvaguardare tua moglie dal dolore che potrebbe provare leggendoti.
Beata è tua moglie ad avere accanto un uomo come te, e penso che lei lo sappia.
E beato anche tu per essere come sei!
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ok. mi hai convinto. Lei sa che sono scritto in un forum, quindi posso anche farle leggere quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Poi però se mi domanda chi sono Sbri e Mk ?  scherzo dai.


quello e'roba da ridere.preoccupati se ti chiede di me.....:carneval:


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ne aveva bisogno... ma visto che sono arrivati... cerchi di trasformare quello che si può in positivo o dici bruttocaccabruttocacca?


:up:


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per restare in rima, la mia risposta piu' congeniale sarebbe bruttavaccabruttavacca....ahahahahah
> io dalla parte del cornuto e mazziato dalla carnefice magari bona a gira' frittate, nun ce passo...
> nun esiste proprio....nun sei giustificata....manco se piangi in cinese...


Potrebbe essere vero... se non fossimo esseri umani. Credo che non si possa capire bene e male e giusto e sbagliato finché non ci si ritrova invischiati. Essere una bella persona non significa essere una persona che non sbaglia ma essere una persona che comprende i propri errori, impara da essi. E se una persona arriva a questo potrà anche capire che sbagliare, ed imparare, non sono una sua prerogativa ma di tutti quelli che ci circondano.
Non significa certo che tutto si potrà perdonare o che il perdono sarà semplice... ma rinunciare per un errore altrui, per quanto possa essere grave, significa anche non aver compreso che non esistono le fiabe e che costruire qualcosa di solido comporta sudore e fatica.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quello e'roba da ridere.preoccupati se ti chiede di me.....:carneval:


Caro Lothar, la mia risposta non è una provocazione, quindi leggila per come la scrivo.

Se mia moglie dovesse conoscere te, o qualcun'altro, sarebbe scelta sua decidere. 
Ed io se mia moglie decidesse di lasciarmi,( non dico tradirmi, perchè non lo farebbe più) per stare all'ombra tua, oppure stare con un'altro alla luce del sole, potrei soltanto prenderne atto. Ma al contrario tuo e di chi come te, potrei sempre camminare a testa alta, e come sempre parlare ai miei figli con la più assoluta sincerità, come con i miei figli come con mia moglie come con tutti. Ma chiaramente caro Lothar tu non capirai mai, e se capirai ( spero non accada mai) sarà quel giorno in cui una voragine ti si aprirà e tutta la tua vita ti passerà davanti agli occhi facendoti capire esattamente quello che sei.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro Lothar, la mia risposta non è una provocazione, quindi leggila per come la scrivo.
> 
> Se mia moglie dovesse conoscere te, o qualcun'altro, sarebbe scelta sua decidere.
> Ed io se mia moglie decidesse di lasciarmi,( non dico tradirmi, perchè non lo farebbe più) per stare all'ombra tua, oppure stare con un'altro alla luce del sole, potrei soltanto prenderne atto. Ma al contrario tuo e di chi come te, potrei sempre camminare a testa alta, e come sempre parlare ai miei figli con la più assoluta sincerità, come con i miei figli come con mia moglie come con tutti. Ma chiaramente caro Lothar tu non capirai mai, e se capirai ( spero non accada mai) sarà quel giorno in cui una voragine ti si aprirà e tutta la tua vita ti passerà davanti agli occhi facendoti capire esattamente quello che sei.


Ciao!
ualche segnale di amore a mio moglie l'ho mando sempre,anche stamattina..cio'non toglie che la telefonata mattutina dell'altra donna,sia arrivata e che abbiamo programmato di vederci domattina.
E'una questione di carattere amico..ad esempio..il titolo del post..se faccio i conti bene l'ultima volta che ho pianto e'stato...50anni fa'....io sono cosi'..insensibile..e anche vero che se non lo fossi,non agirei cosi'


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere vero... se non fossimo esseri umani. Credo che non si possa capire bene e male e giusto e sbagliato finché non ci si ritrova invischiati. Essere una bella persona non significa essere una persona che non sbaglia ma essere una persona che comprende i propri errori, impara da essi. E se una persona arriva a questo potrà anche capire che sbagliare, ed imparare, non sono una sua prerogativa ma di tutti quelli che ci circondano.
> Non significa certo che tutto si potrà perdonare o che il perdono sarà semplice... ma rinunciare per un errore altrui, per quanto possa essere grave, significa anche non aver compreso che non esistono le fiabe e che costruire qualcosa di solido comporta sudore e fatica.



Hai espresso degli ottimi concetti.
Come spesso accade, però, il difficile è metterli in pratica. Sto faticando molto per riuscirci, e vedo che non sono affatto sola...


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> ualche segnale di amore a mio moglie l'ho mando sempre,anche stamattina..cio'non toglie che la telefonata mattutina dell'altra donna,sia arrivata e che abbiamo programmato di vederci domattina.
> E'una questione di carattere amico..ad esempio..il titolo del post..se faccio i conti bene l'ultima volta che ho pianto e'stato...50anni fa'...*.io sono cosi'..insensibile..e anche vero che se non lo fossi,non agirei cosi'[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> ualche segnale di amore a mio moglie l'ho mando sempre,anche stamattina..cio'non toglie che la telefonata mattutina dell'altra donna,sia arrivata e che abbiamo programmato di vederci domattina.
> E'una questione di carattere amico..ad esempio..il titolo del post..se faccio i conti bene l'ultima volta che ho pianto e'stato...50anni fa'....io sono cosi'..insensibile..e anche vero che se non lo fossi,non agirei cosi'


Bhe dopo aver letto la tua, mi sono venute tre risposte, e sono queste: Lothar sta qua per acchiappare, Lothar sta qua perchè in qualche maniera vuole espiare, Lothar sta qua perchè in fondo non è insensibile.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai espresso degli ottimi concetti.
> Come spesso accade, però, il difficile è metterli in pratica. Sto faticando molto per riuscirci, e vedo che non sono affatto sola...


Mai detto che sia facile... però forse sono proprio le cose difficili quelle che hanno un significato e ci lasciano qualcosa dentro. E non importa se ci si riesce o meno, solo il fatto di provare ad affrontare una difficoltà, con la consapevolezza non è comodo, non è piacevole... e farlo perchè ci si crede e lo si crede più importante della via più facile.. ecco, quello già ci permette di dimostrare qualcosa, a noi stessi in primis.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito.
> Vuol dire guardarsi nello specchio, magari vederle quelle corna, ma nel mentre che le guardi, dici a te stesso, chi me le ha messe nonostante sia la persona che mi ama, è a lei che gravano, perchè io guardandole so e mi ricordano che, sono stato coerente con me stesso, e nonostante la vita mi ha dato possibilità di tradire, ho saputo non resistere, ma essere me stesso. E credo che, avere la consapevolezza di essere stato un vero uomo, almeno fino ad adesso, non sia poco.
> Per tanti essere uomini è farsi una bella scopata! con quella si esce dal motel a testa alta e si pensa wuauu! che macho che sono!
> C'è invece chi come me, esce da casa con la consapevolezza di guardare la moglie i figli e poi tutti gli altri, pensando che, sono adesso quello che sempre ho voluto essere, e fino ad ora ne sono felice, e posso guardare in faccia tutti con la fierezza di sentirmi un vero uomo. E soprattutto di essere me stesso.


Probabilmente il tradimento ti ha fatto soffrire oltremisura. Nel senso che, ed è normale, hai reso anche "fisico" un sentimento.

Per quanto possa essere stato devastante, alla fine, ti ha dato il giusto input per tirarti su e non finire in depressione. Il tuo sembra piuttosto un riscatto tratto dagli errori di tua moglie, ed è normale che quegli errori debbano gravare sulla sua di testa...ma lei questo lo sa.

Perchè questo bisogno di sentirsi un vero uomo?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Probabilmente il tradimento ti ha fatto soffrire oltremisura. Nel senso che, ed è normale, hai reso anche "fisico" un sentimento.
> 
> Per quanto possa essere stato devastante, alla fine, ti ha dato il giusto input per tirarti su e non finire in depressione. Il tuo sembra piuttosto un riscatto tratto dagli errori di tua moglie, ed è normale che quegli errori debbano gravare sulla sua di testa...ma lei questo lo sa.
> 
> Perchè questo bisogno di sentirsi un vero uomo?


Si può essere vero quello che hai scritto.

Per la domanda alla fine, non ho bisogno di sentirmi un vero uomo, soltanto che, dopo il tradimento, tutto il mio passato, mi è passato davanti agli occhi, e situazioni dove anche io avrei potuto tradire, e comunque situazioni che, avrebbero potuto sviarmi, e non farmi camminare per quello che sono, mi hanno fatto riflettere, e mi hanno dato maggiore stima, non che prima non l'avessi, ma il tutto è stata una conferma. 
In pratica in questi due anni circa la voglia di capire, di conoscermi e di conoscere, mi hanno portato a riflettere, e queste riflessioni spessissimo le ho fatto con mia moglie, parlando di un po di tutto. E ti dirò un'altra cosa, mia moglie al contrario mio, si sta trovando in una situazione dove lei, non riesce più a trovare la giusta dimensione, si sente in colpa, non riesce a capire ed accettare quello che ha fatto.
Ma con le nostre riflessioni i nostri dialoghi  anche lei ne sta uscendo fuori, e si vede e si nota! è una donna stupenda dentro e fuori.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si può essere vero quello che hai scritto.
> Per la domanda alla fine, non ho bisogno di sentirmi un vero uomo, soltanto che, dopo il tradimento, tutto il mio passato, mi è passato davanti agli occhi, e situazioni dove anche io avrei potuto tradire, e comunque situazioni che, avrebbero potuto sviarmi, e non farmi camminare per quello che sono, mi hanno fatto riflettere, e mi hanno dato maggiore stima, non che prima non l'avessi, ma il tutto è stata una conferma.
> In pratica in questi due anni circa la voglia di capire, di conoscermi e di conoscere, mi hanno portato a riflettere, e queste riflessioni spessissimo le ho fatto con mia moglie, parlando di un po di tutto. E ti dirò un'altra cosa, mia moglie al contrario mio, si sta trovando in una situazione dove lei, non riesce più a trovare la giusta dimensione, si sente in colpa, non riesce a capire ed accettare quello che ha fatto.
> Ma con le nostre riflessioni i nostri dialoghi  anche lei ne sta uscendo fuori, e si vede e si nota! è una donna stupenda dentro e fuori.


E' la reazione all'errore che dimostra se siamo "veri" uomini (o "vere" donne).


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E' la reazione all'errore che dimostra se siamo "veri" uomini (o "vere" donne).


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao!
> ...


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere vero... se non fossimo esseri umani. Credo che non si possa capire bene e male e giusto e sbagliato finché non ci si ritrova invischiati. Essere una bella persona non significa essere una persona che non sbaglia ma essere una persona che comprende i propri errori, impara da essi. E se una persona arriva a questo potrà anche capire che sbagliare, ed imparare, non sono una sua prerogativa ma di tutti quelli che ci circondano.
> Non significa certo che tutto si potrà perdonare o che il perdono sarà semplice... ma rinunciare per un errore altrui, per quanto possa essere grave, significa anche non aver compreso che non esistono le fiabe e che costruire qualcosa di solido comporta sudore e fatica.


Beh te pensala e comportati come credi avendo subìto "lo sbaglio" di tua moglie ma io non lo accetterei perche' la mancanza di fiducia successiva mi darebbe troppo al cazzo e siccome non dipendo emotivamente da nessuno, i cazzi amari non sarebbero certamente i miei...

vedo in continuazione gente che si fa calpestare come una merda ed in modi assurdi ed intollerabili....

a che pro??...per continuare ad avere una vagina a portata di "mano"???

naaaaaaaa....un bel vaffanculo e via verso nuove avventure...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh te pensala e comportati come credi avendo subìto "lo sbaglio" di tua moglie ma io non lo accetterei perche' la mancanza di fiducia successiva mi darebbe troppo al cazzo e siccome non dipendo emotivamente da nessuno, i cazzi amari non sarebbero certamente i miei...
> 
> vedo in continuazione gente che si fa calpestare come una merda ed in modi assurdi ed intollerabili....
> 
> ...


è un discorso che potrei accettare se tu fossi un fidanzatino, un matrimonio merita più riflessione e meno semplicismo


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un discorso che potrei accettare se tu fossi un fidanzatino, unmatrimonio merita più riflessione e meno semplicismo


L'avro' detto miliardi di volte....

fino alla vaccata tutto bene (riflessione e meno semplicismo), dopo si devono assumere in toto le responsabilita' delle conseguenze....

chiaramente per fargliele assumere si sottende la presenza di palle....che in molti casi latitano....

e ma, ci sono i figli.....e ma, la amo...

e ma,...basta...gia' me girano...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'avro' detto miliardi di volte....
> 
> fino alla vaccata tutto bene (riflessione e meno semplicismo), dopo si devono assumere in toto le responsabilita' delle conseguenze....
> 
> ...


pensandoci girano pure a me, ora vado e gli mollo uno schiaffone, così...agratis per non saper né leggere, né scrivere:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che sono figlioi di.. e che non guardo in faccia a nessuno lo sa'...*solo che da qualche anno si e'accorta che sono ''cattivo''anche a casa..*.non e'ingenua,non potrebbe fare il lavoro che fa'..certo che se sapesse..
> ...


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'avro' detto miliardi di volte....
> 
> fino alla vaccata tutto bene (riflessione e meno semplicismo), *dopo si devono assumere in toto le responsabilita' delle conseguenze....*
> 
> ...



Scusa l'intromissione (guarda guarda chi si rilegge...!), quali sono le responsabilità delle conseguenze?


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...come "*cattivo*" anche in casa?
> Ma cosa diavolo significa??
> Allora le tue sono valvole di sfogo da una situazione che ti sta stretta...


niente, risponde



uniscila ammamma, lothar:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa l'intromissione (guarda guarda chi si rilegge...!), quali sono le responsabilità delle conseguenze?


Tranquillla non e' il caso di tuo marito....

te sei na' pacchia....

ahahahah


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...come "cattivo" anche in casa?
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Significa che ora anche con sua moglie fà l'amore "cattivo"....insomma Lothar = macchina del sesso
> ...


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > macche'..hai capito male..significa liti  tutte le sere..e adesso che ci penso e'un pezzo che non''combino''piu'niente per questo...ma domani,spiace scriverlo,mi rifaccio con gli interessi..ovviamente con l'altra
> ...


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh te pensala e comportati come credi avendo subìto "lo sbaglio" di tua moglie ma io non lo accetterei perche' la mancanza di fiducia successiva mi darebbe troppo al cazzo *e siccome non dipendo emotivamente da nessuno*, i cazzi amari non sarebbero certamente i miei...
> vedo in continuazione gente che si fa calpestare come una merda ed in modi assurdi ed intollerabili....
> a che pro??...per continuare ad avere una vagina a portata di "mano"???
> naaaaaaaa....un bel vaffanculo e via verso nuove avventure...
> ahahahahah


Ma è questo il punto. "Dipendere emotivamente" si chiama "amare" ed è perchè amo che posso perdonare uno sbaglio.
Non è questione di vagine a portata di mano, non ci metterei molto ad averne un'altra (non sono Brad Pitt ma non ho mai avuto problemi in tal senso)... il punto è che non vorrei un'altra persona al mio fianco.
Non è perchè mi faccio calpestare eh... ricapitasse non ci sarebbe perdono, per nessun motivo al mondo (il dolore ci sarebbe, sì). E' perchè amo. Amare è dipendere emotivamente e non solo. Amare è volere una persona anche se ti senti dilaniato dal dolore. Amare è quando accetti che l'amore non è solo quando tutto fila liscio, quando una difficoltà, per quanto non possa essere grande o per quanto non ti ferisca, la affronti. Però la devi affrontare in due.

"A_more non è amore se muta quando scopre un mutamento
o tende a svanire quando l'altro si allontana.
Oh, no! Amore è un faro sempre fisso
che sovrasta la tempesta e non vacilla mai;
amore non muta in poche ore o settimane,
ma impavido resiste al giorno estremo del giudizio;
se questo è errore e mi sarà provato,
io non ho mai scritto,
e nessuno ha mai amato._"

*William Shakespeare*


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...A parte che non l'ho scritte io quelle frasi (è JON), ti dico subito ciò che è balenato nella mia mente, ascoltami bene Lothar:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto. *"Dipendere emotivamente" si chiama "amare"* ed è perchè amo che posso perdonare uno sbaglio.
> Non è questione di vagine a portata di mano, non ci metterei molto ad averne un'altra (non sono Brad Pitt ma non ho mai avuto problemi in tal senso)... il punto è che non vorrei un'altra persona al mio fianco.
> Non è perchè mi faccio calpestare eh... ricapitasse non ci sarebbe perdono, per nessun motivo al mondo (il dolore ci sarebbe, sì). E' perchè amo. Amare è dipendere emotivamente e non solo. Amare è volere una persona anche se ti senti dilaniato dal dolore. Amare è quando accetti che l'amore non è solo quando tutto fila liscio, quando una difficoltà, per quanto non possa essere grande o per quanto non ti ferisca, la affronti. Però la devi affrontare in due.
> 
> ...


infatti mi sento una persona indipendente che dipende moltissimo da chi ama , marito e figlia.
è normale che tutta la sia vita sia splendidamente condizionata da loro 
; se stanno bene , se sono felici, se hanno dei problemi...non possono che coinvolgere anche me , con tutta l'autonomia che ho sento di dipendere sentimentalmente.
il contrario si chiama egocentrismo  e impossibilità di amare veramente


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara Diletta lei mi crede al massimo un farfallone,non certo uno con uno storia agli sgoccioli e un'altra alle porte..non si litiga per corna,e'il mio atteggiamento che e'sbagliato..infatti faccio l'ennesima promessa..da stasera divento angelo.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara Diletta lei mi crede al massimo un farfallone,non certo uno con uno storia agli sgoccioli e un'altra alle porte..non si litiga per corna,e'il mio atteggiamento che e'sbagliato..infatti faccio l'ennesima promessa..da stasera divento angelo.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto. "Dipendere emotivamente" si chiama "amare" ed è perchè amo che posso perdonare uno sbaglio.
> Non è questione di vagine a portata di mano, non ci metterei molto ad averne un'altra (non sono Brad Pitt ma non ho mai avuto problemi in tal senso)... il punto è che non vorrei un'altra persona al mio fianco.
> Non è perchè mi faccio calpestare eh... ricapitasse non ci sarebbe perdono, per nessun motivo al mondo (il dolore ci sarebbe, sì). E' perchè amo. Amare è dipendere emotivamente e non solo. Amare è volere una persona anche se ti senti dilaniato dal dolore. Amare è quando accetti che l'amore non è solo quando tutto fila liscio, quando una difficoltà, per quanto non possa essere grande o per quanto non ti ferisca, la affronti. Però la devi affrontare in due.
> 
> ...


Fai un po' di confusione e non so fin quanto voluta...ahahahahah

dipendere emotivamente/psicologicamente non e' segno d'amore ma solo di debolezza, fragilita' ed il meccanismo s'innesca anche se non ci sono rapporti intimi/famigliari...

spingerla all'eccesso e' solo patologico, damme retta...


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fai un po' di confusione e non so fin quanto voluta...ahahahahah
> dipendere emotivamente/psicologicamente non e' segno d'amore ma solo di debolezza, fragilita' ed il meccanismo s'innesca anche se non ci sono rapporti intimi/famigliari...
> spingerla all'eccesso e' solo patologico, damme retta...


Non è vero. La debolezza sta nella paura di dipendere emotivamente al punto da negarselo. Il macho menefreghista non è più forte, è semplicemente più vuoto.


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti mi sento una persona indipendente che dipende moltissimo da chi ama , marito e figlia.
> è normale che tutta la sia vita sia splendidamente condizionata da loro
> ; se stanno bene , se sono felici, se hanno dei problemi...non possono che coinvolgere anche me , con tutta l'autonomia che ho sento di dipendere sentimentalmente.
> il contrario si chiama egocentrismo  e impossibilità di amare veramente


Anche te mischi un po' le cose.....il rapporto che ci puo' essere con un coniuge e con un figlio....ti pare uguale?

a tuo marito perdoneresti torti nei tuoi confronti a ripetizione come li tollereresti da tua figlia?

per intenderci io a mia moglie non perdonerei un corno che uno, mentre per mia figlia il numero delle cappellate tollerate sarebbe enormemente piu' elevato......


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anche te mischi un po' le cose*.....il rapporto che ci puo' essere con un coniuge e con un figlio....ti pare uguale?
> 
> *a tuo marito perdoneresti torti nei tuoi confronti a ripetizione come li tollereresti da tua figlia?
> 
> per intenderci io a mia moglie non perdonerei un corno che uno, mentre per mia figlia il numero delle cappellate tollerate sarebbe enormemente piu' elevato......


no, certo.
però parlando di dipendenza affettiva li accomuno perché la mia vita "dipende" da entrambi


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lothar57 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non è vero. La debolezza sta nella paura di dipendere emotivamente al punto da negarselo. Il macho menefreghista non è più forte, è semplicemente più vuoto.


Ma manco pe' gnente...

Fermo restando che nessuno di noi e' il miglior giudice di se stesso perche' normalmente la capacita' di autoanalisi obbiettiva e' rarissima e solo in questo forum hai al riguardo tonnellate di dimostrazioni e verifiche del secondo teorema di Godel...(che per stabilire la congruenza di un sistema A e' necessario un sistema B) cioe' che le proprie storie da dentro le vedi in maniera distorta mentre gli altri le vedono meglio con l'assurdo che tanti che vivono storie disastrose riescono a dare agli altri anche buoni consigli, con il tuo esempio del tipo solo pappa, tette e nanna non si risolve il discorso....

il lavoro lo devi fare su di te per arrivare ad una completezza della tua personalita' che ti permetta di restare in piedi anche se ti tolgono di colpo il terreno da sotto i piedi....

dove lo vedi il menefreghismo?


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma manco pe' gnente...
> 
> Fermo restando che nessuno di noi e' il miglior giudice di se stesso perche' normalmente la capacita' di autoanalisi obbiettiva e' rarissima e solo in questo forum hai al riguardo tonnellate di dimostrazioni e verifiche del secondo teorema di Godel...(che per stabilire la congruenza di un sistema A e' necessario un sistema B) cioe' che le proprie storie da dentro le vedi in maniera distorta mentre gli altri le vedono meglio con l'assurdo che tanti che vivono storie disastrose riescono a dare agli altri anche buoni consigli, con il tuo esempio del tipo solo pappa, tette e nanna non si risolve il discorso....
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma manco pe' gnente...
> 
> Fermo restando che nessuno di noi e' il miglior giudice di se stesso perche' normalmente la capacita' di autoanalisi obbiettiva e' rarissima e solo in questo forum hai al riguardo tonnellate di dimostrazioni e verifiche del secondo teorema di Godel...(che per stabilire la congruenza di un sistema A e' necessario un sistema B) cioe' che le proprie storie da dentro le vedi in maniera distorta mentre gli altri le vedono meglio con l'assurdo che tanti che vivono storie disastrose riescono a dare agli altri anche buoni consigli, con il tuo esempio del tipo solo pappa, tette e nanna non si risolve il discorso....
> 
> ...


questo è scontato e fa parte della piena maturità di un individuo


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, certo.
> però parlando di dipendenza affettiva li accomuno perché la mia vita "dipende" da entrambi


ho capito che ti realizzi dedicantoti a loro anima e corpo, pero' famme capi'....

tuo marito ti potrebbe cornificare a ripetizione trovando e beandosi della stessa tua tolleranza che riponi nei confronti delle cappellate di tua figlia?

lo sfankulamento da te e' bandito?

ahahahahah


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dove lo vedi il menefreghismo?


Nel dire che non sono concepibili il perdono e la dipendenza emotiva. Se non voglio la dipendenza emotiva evito di amare, di legarmi. Se voglio amare e legarmi non mi metto paletti solo perchè "io valgo". O dò tutto me stesso o non lo dò per niente, le mezze misure non sono che paura.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:





*STERMI' for PRESIDENT *


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ho capito che ti realizzi dedicantoti a loro anima e corpo, pero' famme capi'....
> 
> tuo marito ti potrebbe cornificare a ripetizione trovando e beandosi della stessa tua tolleranza che riponi nei confronti delle cappellate di tua figlia?
> 
> ...


mi realizzo in tanti modi.mi pare di aver detto quanto sono ambiziosa nel lavoro; ciò non toglie che amo e se amo non posso che essere condizionata da quello che avviene nella mia famiglia.
non mi pare tanto strano
e non sono affatto tollerante , non c'entra nulla


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è scontato e fa parte della piena maturità di un individuo


Ne vedi parecchi in giro?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ne vedi parecchi in giro?
> 
> ahahahahah


se ora non fossi incavolata con me potrei guardarmi allo specchio, ma non voglio darmi soddisfazione:singleeye:


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fermo restando che nessuno di noi e' il miglior giudice di se stesso perche' normalmente la capacita' di autoanalisi obbiettiva e' rarissima e solo in questo forum hai al riguardo tonnellate di dimostrazioni e verifiche del secondo teorema di Godel...(che per stabilire la congruenza di un sistema A e' necessario un sistema B) cioe' che le proprie storie da dentro le vedi in maniera distorta mentre gli altri le vedono meglio con l'assurdo che tanti che vivono storie disastrose riescono a dare agli altri anche buoni consigli, con il tuo esempio del tipo solo pappa, tette e nanna non si risolve il discorso....
> il lavoro lo devi fare su di te per arrivare ad una completezza della tua personalita' che ti permetta di restare in piedi anche se ti tolgono di colpo il terreno da sotto i piedi....
> dove lo vedi il menefreghismo?


Comunque... non sono, non mi reputo, una persona presuntuosa. Ho la piena consapevolezza dei miei pregi e dei miei difetti, perlomeno dentro di me. L'autoanalisi la so fare, fin troppo bene. Il guaio a volte con la vista esterna di chi non è coinvolto non è che non è coinvolto ma che, talvolta, chi è coinvolto non spiega tutto quanto, ogni virgola, ogni punto di sospensione.
Io non ho mai giustificato lei, ho semplicemente riconosciuto i miei errori ed ho guardato la cosa cercando di immedesimarmi. E' facile dire "sono stato tradito, che razza di troia io non la perdono!", più difficile dire "sì, ok... ma perchè è arrivata a questo?" e valutare se è perchè non c'era nulla dietro o perchè magari quello che c'era sono state le nostre azioni (di entrambi eh!) a logorarlo. E' facile farsi vittima e quindi giudice implacabile. Non ci vuole coraggio per quello. Il coraggio c'è nel tentare, nel provare. Nel saltare verso le stelle tendendo una mano... perchè lo scopo non è raggiungerle ma dimostrare che hai la forza di fare quel salto invece di restare a terra a guardarle sospirando.
Commetterei uno sbaglio a perdonare? Amen. Preferisco il rimpianto di uno sforzo andato male che il rimpianto di essere fuggito alla prima difficoltà.
Magari mi dirai che sono troppo grande per fare pensieri così, a metà tra sogni ed ideali... "Preferisco perdere a modo mio che vincere a modo vostro."


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Nel dire che non sono concepibili il perdono e la dipendenza emotiva. Se non voglio la dipendenza emotiva evito di amare, di legarmi. Se voglio amare e legarmi non mi metto paletti solo perchè "io valgo". O dò tutto me stesso o non lo dò per niente, le mezze misure non sono che paura.


Il perdono da noi ha una sovrastruttura inculcataci dalla chiesa e se ti liberassi di cio' ti direi che il perdono fa bene molto di piu' a chi lo esercita che a chi lo ricevo....

egoismo?

comunque io a differenza tua concepisco l'amore per una persona nell'arrivare a fare cose anche estreme pur di salvarla per es..

ma se lo deve meritare oseno' s'attacca....

non so se mi sono spiegato....

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Comunque... non sono, non mi reputo, una persona presuntuosa. Ho la piena consapevolezza dei miei pregi e dei miei difetti, perlomeno dentro di me. L'autoanalisi la so fare, fin troppo bene. Il guaio a volte con la vista esterna di chi non è coinvolto non è che non è coinvolto ma che, talvolta, chi è coinvolto non spiega tutto quanto, ogni virgola, ogni punto di sospensione.
> Io non ho mai giustificato lei, ho semplicemente riconosciuto i miei errori ed ho guardato la cosa cercando di immedesimarmi. E' facile dire "sono stato tradito, che razza di troia io non la perdono!", più difficile dire "sì, ok... ma perchè è arrivata a questo?" e valutare se è perchè non c'era nulla dietro o perchè magari quello che c'era sono state le nostre azioni (di entrambi eh!) a logorarlo. E' facile farsi vittima e quindi giudice implacabile. Non ci vuole coraggio per quello. Il coraggio c'è nel tentare, nel provare. Nel saltare verso le stelle tendendo una mano... perchè lo scopo non è raggiungerle ma dimostrare che hai la forza di fare quel salto invece di restare a terra a guardarle sospirando.
> Commetterei uno sbaglio a perdonare? Amen. Preferisco il rimpianto di uno sforzo andato male che il rimpianto di essere fuggito alla prima difficoltà.
> Magari mi dirai che sono troppo grande per fare pensieri così, a metà tra sogni ed ideali... "Preferisco perdere a modo mio che vincere a modo vostro."


fai bene a lottare per ciò che ritieni giusto....
ma attento a non farti troppo male....hai già perdonato e le cose non sono cambiate
quindi chiediti se ne vale ancora la pena...


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il perdono da noi ha una sovrastruttura inculcataci dalla chiesa e se ti liberassi di cio' ti direi che il perdono fa bene molto di piu' a chi lo esercita che a chi lo ricevo....
> 
> egoismo?
> 
> ...


vero, dipende anche da chi ci scegliamo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto. "Dipendere emotivamente" si chiama "amare" ed è perchè amo che posso perdonare uno sbaglio.
> Non è questione di vagine a portata di mano, non ci metterei molto ad averne un'altra (non sono Brad Pitt ma non ho mai avuto problemi in tal senso)... il punto è che non vorrei un'altra persona al mio fianco.
> Non è perchè mi faccio calpestare eh... ricapitasse non ci sarebbe perdono, per nessun motivo al mondo (il dolore ci sarebbe, sì). E' perchè amo. Amare è dipendere emotivamente e non solo. Amare è volere una persona anche se ti senti dilaniato dal dolore. Amare è quando accetti che l'amore non è solo quando tutto fila liscio, quando una difficoltà, per quanto non possa essere grande o per quanto non ti ferisca, la affronti. Però la devi affrontare in due.
> 
> ...


Indipendentemente dall'essere d'accordo o meno su quello che hai scritto, sei davvero una grande persona.


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Comunque... non sono, non mi reputo, una persona presuntuosa. Ho la piena consapevolezza dei miei pregi e dei miei difetti, perlomeno dentro di me. L'autoanalisi la so fare, fin troppo bene. Il guaio a volte con la vista esterna di chi non è coinvolto non è che non è coinvolto ma che, talvolta, chi è coinvolto non spiega tutto quanto, ogni virgola, ogni punto di sospensione.
> Io non ho mai giustificato lei, ho semplicemente riconosciuto i miei errori ed ho guardato la cosa cercando di immedesimarmi. E' facile dire "sono stato tradito, che razza di troia io non la perdono!", più difficile dire "sì, ok... ma perchè è arrivata a questo?" e valutare se è perchè non c'era nulla dietro o perchè magari quello che c'era sono state le nostre azioni (di entrambi eh!) a logorarlo. E' facile farsi vittima e quindi giudice implacabile. Non ci vuole coraggio per quello. Il coraggio c'è nel tentare, nel provare. Nel saltare verso le stelle tendendo una mano... perchè lo scopo non è raggiungerle ma dimostrare che hai la forza di fare quel salto invece di restare a terra a guardarle sospirando.
> Commetterei uno sbaglio a perdonare? Amen. Preferisco il rimpianto di uno sforzo andato male che il rimpianto di essere fuggito alla prima difficoltà.
> Magari mi dirai che sono troppo grande per fare pensieri così, a metà tra sogni ed ideali... "Preferisco perdere a modo mio che vincere a modo vostro."


Beh ti diro' che io la carta dell'addossarmi la colpa o anche di una parte,  del tradimento eventuale di mia moglie non gliela farei proprio giocare....ma manco n'anticchia di colpa perche' non e' un meschino causa effetto......

sei caduto nella loro trappola psicologica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il perdono da noi ha una sovrastruttura inculcataci dalla chiesa e se ti liberassi di cio' ti direi che il perdono fa bene molto di piu' a chi lo esercita che a chi lo ricevo....
> egoismo?
> comunque io a differenza tua concepisco l'amore per una persona nell'arrivare a fare cose anche estreme pur di salvarla per es..
> ma se lo deve meritare oseno' s'attacca....
> ...


Ma non è affatto "a differenza mia". Se arriveremo a ritentare non sarà di certo per un "mi dispiace", sarebbe troppo poco e troppo facile e non lo potrei accettare. Forse alla fine tra ciò che dici e ciò che dico l'unica vera differenza è che io non posso non concepire il perdono di un errore serio (uno solo!) purchè venga compreso... mentre tu non accetteresti il primo.
La chiesa c'entra nulla, fidati. Sono talmente ateo che potrei diventare il papa dell'ateismo (ed i "Bioparco!" e "Porta la donna!" con me si sprecano). Ci sono molte cose sulle quali sembro forse rispettare i dettami comportamentali di alcune religioni più dei fedeli stessi ma questo non per dettami inculcati bensì semplicemente perchè li sento giusti e corretti. Li rispetterei anche se non fossero legati ad una religione del resto.
Ah... e non mi riferisco ai 10 comandamenti. Per quelli ci vedrei una ristesura quasi completa. O forse mi riferisco a quelli dopo la ristesura. Boh. Sinceramente io sono io, a modo mio, sbagliato o giusto che sia.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fai bene a lottare per ciò che ritieni giusto....
> ma attento a non farti troppo male....hai già perdonato e le cose non sono cambiate
> quindi chiediti se ne vale ancora la pena...


Non si era arrivati a questo. Tranquilla, dei paletti ci sono... però sì, sono disposto a rischiare anche perchè non sarei il solo a rischiare il tutto per tutto (ci sono dietro dettagli che non ho scritto).


----------



## elena_ (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto. "Dipendere emotivamente" si chiama "amare" ed è perchè amo che posso perdonare uno sbaglio.
> Non è questione di vagine a portata di mano, non ci metterei molto ad averne un'altra (non sono Brad Pitt ma non ho mai avuto problemi in tal senso)... il punto è che non vorrei un'altra persona al mio fianco.
> Non è perchè mi faccio calpestare eh... ricapitasse non ci sarebbe perdono, per nessun motivo al mondo (il dolore ci sarebbe, sì). E' perchè amo. *Amare è dipendere emotivamente e non solo. Amare è volere una persona anche se ti senti dilaniato dal dolore. Amare è quando accetti che l'amore non è solo quando tutto fila liscio, quando una difficoltà, per quanto non possa essere grande o per quanto non ti ferisca, la affronti. Però la devi affrontare in due.*
> 
> ...


amare è anche lasciare andare
lasciare libero l'altro
come il titolo di quella canzone di Sting
se ami qualcuno lascialo libero...


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non si era arrivati a questo. Tranquilla, dei paletti ci sono... però sì, sono disposto a rischiare anche perchè non sarei il solo a rischiare il tutto per tutto (ci sono dietro dettagli che non ho scritto).


il consiglio che posso darti è solo quello di pensarci bene....
per il resto sei tu che devi decidere noi possiamo solo "vedere" dal di fuori e darti consigli in base a quello che abbiamo vissuto!


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh ti diro' che io la carta dell'addossarmi la colpa o anche di una parte, del tradimento eventuale di mia moglie non gliela farei proprio giocare....ma manco n'anticchia di colpa perche' non e' un meschino causa effetto......
> 
> sei caduto nella loro trappola psicologica...
> 
> ahahahahah


nonostante tu abbia abbondantemente  l'età della ragione non riesci a vedere che bianco e nero, destra o sinistra, buono e cattivo.
in mezzo a questa roba c'è un mondo intero che potresti anche conoscere facendo un minimo sforzo cerebrale,
e ti accorgeresti delle etichette sbagliate che ti partono solo per questa tua forma mentale a compartimenti stagni.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dall'essere d'accordo o meno su quello che hai scritto, sei davvero una grande persona.


Ti ringrazio. Non so se lo sia davvero, perlomeno non mi ci sento. Cerco di fare del mio meglio per essere coerente con me stesso, tutto qui. Non credo sia essere "grandi".


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> amare è anche lasciare andare
> lasciare libero l'altro
> come il titolo di quella canzone di Sting
> se ami qualcuno lascialo libero...


Infatti io non ho fatto nulla per non lasciarla libera di scegliere. Se ci sarà un ritorno non sarà perchè io ho gettato reti, se ci sarà un ritorno sarà per volontà di entrambi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Comunque... non sono, non mi reputo, una persona presuntuosa. Ho la piena consapevolezza dei miei pregi e dei miei difetti, perlomeno dentro di me. L'autoanalisi la so fare, fin troppo bene. Il guaio a volte con la vista esterna di chi non è coinvolto non è che non è coinvolto ma che, talvolta, chi è coinvolto non spiega tutto quanto, ogni virgola, ogni punto di sospensione.
> Io non ho mai giustificato lei, ho semplicemente riconosciuto i miei errori ed ho guardato la cosa cercando di immedesimarmi. E' facile dire "sono stato tradito, che razza di troia io non la perdono!", più difficile dire "sì, ok... ma perchè è arrivata a questo?" e valutare se è perchè non c'era nulla dietro o perchè magari quello che c'era sono state le nostre azioni (di entrambi eh!) a logorarlo. E' facile farsi vittima e quindi giudice implacabile. Non ci vuole coraggio per quello. Il coraggio c'è nel tentare, nel provare. Nel saltare verso le stelle tendendo una mano... perchè lo scopo non è raggiungerle ma dimostrare che hai la forza di fare quel salto invece di restare a terra a guardarle sospirando.
> Commetterei uno sbaglio a perdonare? Amen. Preferisco il rimpianto di uno sforzo andato male che il rimpianto di essere fuggito alla prima difficoltà.
> Magari mi dirai che sono troppo grande per fare pensieri così, a metà tra sogni ed ideali... "Preferisco perdere a modo mio che vincere a modo vostro."


Ecco!!! dopo il primo impatto, sono le stesse cose  cui ho riflettuto io tali e quali! precise precise! 
Ma i sogni e gli ideali sono soltanto per pochi eletti Konrad, ed è cosa di cui andarne fieri, è come se nella età adulta ci fosse qualcosa di quel bambino che, non vuole perdere la sua "ingenuità" è la ricerca sempre di vedere il tutto attraverso degli occhi aperti su un cervello che, sa spaziare ovunque.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh ti diro' che io la carta dell'addossarmi la colpa o anche di una parte,  del tradimento eventuale di mia moglie non gliela farei proprio giocare....ma manco n'anticchia di colpa perche' non e' un meschino causa effetto......
> sei caduto nella loro trappola psicologica...
> ahahahahah


Non mi ha addossato colpe per quello che è successo adesso. Sono io a riconoscere le mie responsabilità, a riconoscere che ci sono cose, piccole magari, che avrei potuto fare meglio. La vita insieme non è fatta solo dai grandi eventi, sarebbe troppo facile altrimenti.
Lei ha dato tanto per alcune cose, io per altre. Lei ha sbagliato per alcune cose, io per altre. Causa ed effetto non le puoi negare solo perchè l'effetto può apparire più grande della causa. Pensa alla ragazza dell'altro thread che si sente tentata di tradire perchè la compagna è una pantofolara del sabato sera... non c'è nulla di male nell'esserlo eh... però forse dovresti anche sentire i bisogni dell'altro ed io riconosco che su alcune cose non l'ho fatto nonostante me lo avesse detto.


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nonostante tu abbia abbondantemente  l'età della ragione non riesci a vedere che bianco e nero, destra o sinistra, buono e cattivo.
> in mezzo a questa roba c'è un mondo intero che potresti anche conoscere facendo un minimo sforzo cerebrale,
> e ti accorgeresti delle etichette sbagliate che ti partono solo per questa tua forma mentale a compartimenti stagni.


gli sforzi cerebrali li faccio in continuazione ed arrivo sempre alle stesse conclusioni da 55 anni a questa parte....

quando arrivo a constatare che mi sei scaduta dalle palle, amen....

game over...

hai voja ad implora' de mette n'artra monetina nella fessurina pe' na' palla special...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non mi ha addossato colpe per quello che è successo adesso. Sono io a riconoscere le mie responsabilità, a riconoscere che ci sono cose, piccole magari, che avrei potuto fare meglio. La vita insieme non è fatta solo dai grandi eventi, sarebbe troppo facile altrimenti.
> Lei ha dato tanto per alcune cose, io per altre. Lei ha sbagliato per alcune cose, io per altre. Causa ed effetto non le puoi negare solo perchè l'effetto può apparire più grande della causa. Pensa alla ragazza dell'altro thread che si sente tentata di tradire perchè la compagna è una *pantofolara* del sabato sera... non c'è nulla di male nell'esserlo eh... però forse dovresti anche sentire i bisogni dell'altro ed io riconosco che su alcune cose non l'ho fatto nonostante me lo avesse detto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
questo si usa da noi però! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco!!! dopo il primo impatto, sono le stesse cose  cui ho riflettuto io tali e quali! precise precise!
> Ma i sogni e gli ideali sono soltanto per pochi eletti Konrad, ed è cosa di cui andarne fieri, è come se nella età adulta ci fosse qualcosa di quel bambino che, non vuole perdere la sua "ingenuità" è la ricerca sempre di vedere il tutto attraverso degli occhi aperti su un cervello che, sa spaziare ovunque.


Ma quali sogni ed ideali....

la faccenda e' molto piu' prosaica di quanto sei disposto ad ammettere...


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non mi ha addossato colpe per quello che è successo adesso. Sono io a riconoscere le mie responsabilità, a riconoscere che ci sono cose, piccole magari, che avrei potuto fare meglio. La vita insieme non è fatta solo dai grandi eventi, sarebbe troppo facile altrimenti.
> Lei ha dato tanto per alcune cose, io per altre. Lei ha sbagliato per alcune cose, io per altre. Causa ed effetto non le puoi negare solo perchè l'effetto può apparire più grande della causa. Pensa alla ragazza dell'altro thread che si sente tentata di tradire perchè la compagna è una pantofolara del sabato sera... non c'è nulla di male nell'esserlo eh... però forse dovresti anche sentire i bisogni dell'altro ed io riconosco che su alcune cose non l'ho fatto nonostante me lo avesse detto.


Bene quindi nell'esempio da te riportato, non ritieni esecrabile il comportamento dell'imminente cornificatrice della ignara pantofolara visto che aveva avvertito del malessere...

sta a posto con la coscienza visto che ha avvisato prima...

per me no, ti ripeto...

prima molli gli ormeggi dalla situazione del tuo disagio e poi te dai alla pazza gioia...

mejo a perderte che a trovarte...

escine fuori dalla trappola, damme retta...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quali sogni ed ideali....
> 
> la faccenda e' molto piu' prosaica di quanto sei disposto ad ammettere...


Non ti sto replicando nel senso che, voglio o offenderti o fare battute.

Se io o qualsiasi altra persona, siamo disposti a discutere "perdonare" e rimetterci in gioco, qual'è il problema ? ti sembra una mancanza di dignità ? si diventa meno maschi ? l'orgoglio viene meno ?  o altro ancora ? vorrei davvero capire, e spero davvero che mi darai delle risposte.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bene quindi nell'esempio da te riportato, *non ritieni esecrabile il comportamento dell'imminente cornificatrice della ignara pantofolara visto che aveva avvertito del malessere...
> *


No. Io ritengo sbagliato il tradire, dovrebbe (come del resto le ho consigliato) dire alla controparte la verità. Quello che sostengo è che nulla nasce da una sola parte. Se tua moglie ti dicesse più volte che avverte malessere per un motivo X e tu il motivo X lo ignorassi (per pigrizia, comodità, abitudine, qualsiasi ragione) potresti davvero incolpare solo lei se il rapporto si è trovato in crisi? Allora a che servirebbe il dialogo aperto che invece è la base di una relazione?


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti sto replicando nel senso che, voglio o offenderti o fare battute.
> 
> Se io o qualsiasi altra persona, siamo disposti a discutere "perdonare" e rimetterci in gioco, qual'è il problema ? ti sembra una mancanza di dignità ? si diventa meno maschi ? l'orgoglio viene meno ?  o altro ancora ? vorrei davvero capire, e spero davvero che mi darai delle risposte.


Mah, un po' un mix di tutto....

la ciliegina e' pero' l'immaginare in continuazione, perche' A ME succederebbe, lei (o lui) mentre chiavano e pensare anche di riscoparci (io) insieme....

saro' strano io che te devo di'...

nun te scade dai coglioni un elemento del genere?

ah gia' ce stanno i fiji....

ahahahahahah

ma fatemi il cazzo de piacere....


----------



## exStermy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No. Io ritengo sbagliato il tradire, dovrebbe (come del resto le ho consigliato) dire alla controparte la verità. Quello che sostengo è che nulla nasce da una sola parte. Se tua moglie ti dicesse più volte che avverte malessere per un motivo X e tu il motivo X lo ignorassi (per pigrizia, comodità, abitudine, qualsiasi ragione) potresti davvero incolpare solo lei se il rapporto si è trovato in crisi? Allora a che servirebbe il dialogo aperto che invece è la base di una relazione?


Ma io parto dal presupposto di non aver sposato un cagna in calore e che nel tempo so' sempre stato cosi' come quando all'epoca vide l'oggettino e gli piacque pure...

percio' io non precludo la possibilita' di trovare altrove cio' che colma i vuoti che derivano DAL TUO cambiamento, pero' prima chiudi con me e poi ti scopi in santa pace il Battaglione San Marco...

ma e' cosi' difficile il concetto?

miii che fatica...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No. Io ritengo sbagliato il tradire, dovrebbe (come del resto le ho consigliato) dire alla controparte la verità. Quello che sostengo è che nulla nasce da una sola parte. Se tua moglie ti dicesse più volte che avverte malessere per un motivo X e tu il motivo X lo ignorassi (per pigrizia, comodità, abitudine, qualsiasi ragione) potresti davvero incolpare solo lei se il rapporto si è trovato in crisi? *Allora a che servirebbe il dialogo aperto che invece è la base di una relazione*?


il dialogo aperto dovrebbe servire anche a parlare prima di infilarsi nel letto di un altro/a

va bene tutto...posso non recepire i tuoi messaggi e le tue richieste di "aiuto" ma tutto questo non vuol dire che una persona poi sia "giustificata" perchè lo ha detto e io non l'ho capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No. Io ritengo sbagliato il tradire, dovrebbe (come del resto le ho consigliato) dire alla controparte la verità. Quello che sostengo è che nulla nasce da una sola parte. Se tua moglie ti dicesse più volte che avverte malessere per un motivo X e tu il motivo X lo ignorassi (per pigrizia, comodità, abitudine, qualsiasi ragione) potresti davvero incolpare solo lei se il rapporto si è trovato in crisi? Allora a che servirebbe il dialogo aperto che invece è la base di una relazione?


Calma... ce ne passa eh? Allora... se tu mi dici ho un malessere e io per una serie di motivi (devo portare i figli dal dentista, dopo mezz'ora devo essere dall'altra parte della città, ho problemi sul lavoro, ce li ho pure io i malesseri) ti ignoro... hai tutte le ragioni di farmi una scenata. Puoi anche decidere di prendere baracca e burattini e andartene per i cavoli tuoi, previo avviso così mi organizzo. Ma non hai una giustificazione per premeditare, organizzare, gestire e condurre un tradimento. Perchè io sono stata onesta, avrò mancato, ma non ero a farmi fare i massaggi alla spa... ero lì, un po' distratta... e anche non fossi stata onesta non ne avevi diritto lo stesso.
Partendo da questo assunto... poi si può decidere di provare a raggiungere di nuovo le stelle. Ma niente sconti di pena.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il dialogo aperto dovrebbe servire anche a parlare prima di infilarsi nel letto di un altro/a
> va bene tutto...posso non recepire i tuoi messaggi e le tue richieste di "aiuto" ma tutto questo non vuol dire che una persona poi sia "giustificata" perchè lo ha detto e io non l'ho capito


Ma per carità... se pensassi il contrario e se ritenessi giusto ciò che ha fatto sarei su un portale chiamato Tradimento.net? Però ripeto, io credo si possa sbagliare e non perdonare, per quanto possa essere poi difficile l'uscirne fuori in qualche modo, non sia altro che prendere la strada più semplice.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No. Io ritengo sbagliato il tradire, dovrebbe (come del resto le ho consigliato) dire alla controparte la verità. Quello che sostengo è che nulla nasce da una sola parte. Se tua moglie ti dicesse più volte che avverte malessere per un motivo X e tu il motivo X lo ignorassi (per pigrizia, comodità, abitudine, qualsiasi ragione) potresti davvero incolpare solo lei se il rapporto si è trovato in crisi? Allora a che servirebbe il dialogo aperto che invece è la base di una relazione?



ma certo stasera vado a casa e le dico''tesoro,sai domattina,alle....mi vedo con......ah non lo sai??la mia nuova fiammante amante...''
Ma secondo te????????
Scusa ma non ho peli sulla lingua..state tutti parlando di cose che non avete mai vissuto.....facendo melodrammi..da convento e suorificio


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo stasera vado a casa e le dico''tesoro,sai domattina,alle....mi vedo con......ah non lo sai??la mia nuova fiammante amante...''
> Ma secondo te????????
> Scusa ma non ho peli sulla lingua..state tutti parlando di cose che non avete mai vissuto.....facendo melodrammi..da convento e suorificio


Lothar... ma questo ... è il motivo per cui non ti devi far beccare. Perchè se ti becca... sei tu quello che vive nuove esperienze, secondo me.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... ma questo ... è il motivo per cui non ti devi far beccare. Perchè se ti becca... sei tu quello che vive nuove esperienze, secondo me.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... ma questo ... è il motivo per cui non ti devi far beccare. Perchè se ti becca... sei tu quello che vive nuove esperienze, secondo me.


Gufo del Reno vade retro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gufo del Reno vade retro....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... ma questo ... è il motivo per cui non ti devi far beccare. Perchè se ti becca... sei tu quello che vive nuove esperienze, secondo me.


ops


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ops



bravo Claudio il prossimo che si azzarda  dire una parola..sara'incenerito:mexican:
oltretutto la vedo sul serio domattina...........


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Claudio il prossimo che si azzarda dire una parola..sara'incenerito:mexican:
> oltretutto la vedo sul serio domattina...........


:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... ma questo ... è il motivo per cui non ti devi far beccare. Perchè se ti becca... sei tu quello che vive nuove esperienze, secondo me.


Ma per cosa credi che io abbia preparato una stanza apposta a casa mia?
Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Claudio il prossimo che si azzarda dire una parola..sara'incenerito:mexican:
> oltretutto la vedo sul serio domattina...........


con la luce? alla sua età? di mattina? sarebbe stato meglio la sera, sientammè Scherzo, eh... non te la prendere...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Claudio il prossimo che si azzarda  dire una parola..sara'incenerito:mexican:
> oltretutto la vedo sul serio domattina...........


Dove come quando..... nenti sacciu nenti vitti e nenti vogghiu sapiri!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per cosa credi che io abbia preparato una stanza apposta a casa mia?
> Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


auahauahahahaha se se conte se se....


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per cosa credi che io abbia preparato una stanza apposta a casa mia?
> Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:



ahahahahh..mica dirlo due volte.....ma amico non e'che dopo la corteggi e me la scopi???io sono geloso..:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh..mica dirlo due volte.....ma amico non e'che dopo la corteggi e me la scopi???io sono geloso..:mexican:


Chissà perchè io sono sicuro che, il conte geloso non è! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh..mica dirlo due volte.....ma amico non e'che dopo la corteggi e me la scopi???io sono geloso..:mexican:


No poi ti porto a mangiare la pizza alla pizzeria del paese...no?

Pizzeria al Cervo! No?
E si udì un bramito...
C'è un cervo?
No un Lothar che piange per le botte che ha preso dalla sua signora no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No poi ti porto a mangiare la pizza alla pizzeria del paese...no?
> 
> Pizzeria al Cervo! No?
> E si udì un bramito...
> ...


come osi tu stambecco del Monte Baldo rivolgerti cosi'al grandioso Lothar???vuoi forse che ti trasformi in uno sculettante femminello in lingerie della Perla,con ginocchiere di Diesel per il sesso orale???
Invece di dire ''in bocca al lop''..anche tu mi gufi...


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come osi tu stambecco del Monte Baldo rivolgerti cosi'al grandioso Lothar???vuoi forse che ti trasformi in uno sculettante femminello in lingerie della Perla,con ginocchiere di Diesel per il sesso orale???
> Invece di dire ''in bocca al lop''..anche tu mi gufi...


azzo:azzo:azzo:azzo:azzo:azzo:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fightclub (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...........................
> A chi è successa la stessa cosa? e secondo voi perchè ho chiuso le lacrime?


penso sia successo a molti, anche a me
poi è passato, la vita continua
a me piangere da solo non è servito a molto
di più le lacrime di rabbia davanti a lei, l'hanno smossa parecchio
poi ho preso i 4 mattoni rimasti della mia vita e li ho messi uno sopra l'altro e ho cominciato e mettermi al riparo
e non ha più piovuto


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mah, un po' un mix di tutto....
> 
> la ciliegina e' pero' l'immaginare in continuazione, perche' A ME succederebbe, lei (o lui) mentre chiavano e pensare anche di riscoparci (io) insieme....
> 
> ...




...Però non posso dire che tu abbia torto con l'immagine in continuazione e penso anche che tanti siano costretti a chiudere la storia proprio per questa "cosetta", che non è proprio uno zuccherino...
Ora azzardo una cosa (ma non lapidatemi): secondo me per un uomo è anche peggio, lo so che è un discorso maschilista, ma se provo a mettermi nei panni di un marito mi sembra ancora più difficile da superare come immagine.
Forse perché una donna è più incline, per motivi culturali, a considerare l'uomo un cacciatore, uno che non disdegna.
A me sinceramente la cosa mi disturba e provo un immenso dispiacere quando ci penso, ma è superabile in altri  momenti, per un uomo non so fino a che punto lo sia...
Mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità delle donne, ho detto solo quello che penso e che provo io.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Però non posso dire che tu abbia torto con l'immagine in continuazione e penso anche che tanti siano costretti a chiudere la storia proprio per questa "cosetta", che non è proprio uno zuccherino...
> Ora azzardo una cosa (ma non lapidatemi): secondo me per un uomo è anche peggio, lo so che è un discorso maschilista, ma se provo a mettermi *nei panni di un marito mi sembra ancora più difficile da superare come immagine.
> Forse perché una donna è più incline, per motivi culturali, a considerare l'uomo un cacciatore, uno che non disdegna.
> A me sinceramente la cosa mi disturba e provo un immenso dispiacere quando ci penso, ma è superabile in altri  momenti, per un uomo non so fino a che punto lo sia...*
> Mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità delle donne, ho detto solo quello che penso e che provo io.


parole sacrosante...la cosa contiene molti dettagli e particolari aspetti, ma un riassunto chiaro e conciso sta nelle tue parole...

e comunque è superabile anche per noi maschietti...
...basta un po' di tempo e tanta volontà...se la si vive in maniera deprimente come quelli che "la mia vita è finito, è come un lutto" allora non c'è speranza...


----------



## Niko74 (22 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> parole sacrosante...la cosa contiene molti dettagli e particolari aspetti, ma un riassunto chiaro e conciso sta nelle tue parole...
> 
> e comunque è superabile anche per noi maschietti...
> ...basta un po' di tempo e tanta volontà...*se la si vive in maniera deprimente come quelli che "la mia vita è finito, è come un lutto" allora non c'è speranza...*


Mah...io credo di averla superata sta cosa del "ha scopato con un altro" e certamente a tuo modo di vedere rientro nella categoria di quelli che non ha speranza


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io credo di averla superata sta cosa del "ha scopato con un altro" e certamente a tuo modo di vedere rientro nella categoria di quelli che non ha speranza


Fosse solo la scopata, eh Niko?... roba da ridere...


----------



## Niko74 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fosse solo la scopata, eh Niko?... roba da ridere...


:up:


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io credo di averla superata sta cosa del "ha scopato con un altro" e certamente a tuo modo di vedere rientro nella categoria di quelli che non ha speranza




Però ammettiamolo che torna in mente tante volte, è un istinto insito in noi: con lui/lei abbiamo formato una coppia e ci abbiamo anche creduto, è perfettamente normale che vogliamo che sia solo nostro, esclusivo, corpo e anima.  
Tu non ci crederai, ma l'idea che lui abbia baciato un'altra è più dolorosa dell'immagine del sesso stesso.
Il bacio è talmente intimo, io lo dò solo a chi amo.
Non ho speranza, vero Niko?


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però ammettiamolo che torna in mente tante volte, è un istinto insito in noi: con lui/lei abbiamo formato una coppia e ci abbiamo anche creduto, è perfettamente normale che vogliamo che sia solo nostro, esclusivo, corpo e anima.
> Tu non ci crederai, ma l'idea che lui abbia baciato un'altra è più dolorosa dell'immagine del sesso stesso.
> Il bacio è talmente intimo, io lo dò solo a chi amo.
> Non ho speranza, vero Niko?


per me è stata più dolorosa la parte "rispetto stima fiducia" ed è quella che lascia più strascichi nel tempo
in questa fase mi è toornato in mente un commento di una coppia di anzianotti a "proposta indecente"... "na lavada an sugada la par gnanca duperada"


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però ammettiamolo che torna in mente tante volte, è un istinto insito in noi: con lui/lei abbiamo formato una coppia e ci abbiamo anche creduto, è perfettamente normale che vogliamo che sia solo nostro, esclusivo, corpo e anima.
> Tu non ci crederai, ma l'idea che lui abbia baciato un'altra è più dolorosa dell'immagine del sesso stesso.
> Il bacio è talmente intimo, io lo dò solo a chi amo.
> Non ho speranza, vero Niko?


Dile' beata te che  ti "schifi" solo di una cosa quasi platonica...

ahahahahah

io invece, saro' grezzo e materialista, trovo insopportabile ribaciarla sapendo che si sia potuta esibita senz'altro in pompini che a me da parecchio nega per es.....

idem per la "profanazione" dell'entrata principale e del secondo canale che a casa nun s'e' mai pijato...

ahahahahahah

unito al fatto che si sia goduta e fregiata di altri "liquidi", per me e' sufficiente per mandarla al pronto soccorso....

seriamente non so voi proprio come facciate a superare immagini simili...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' beata te che  ti "schifi" solo di una cosa quasi platonica...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Anche io provo quello che dici tu.
Non è una presa di posizione superficiale, anche a me viene da dentro, non riesco a superare certi pensieri. Anzi, so che non li *vorrò *mai superare.
Certo però che il coraggio di mandarla al pronto soccorso invece io non ce l'ho (ma è la mia indole, e non perchè io pensi che lei non se lo meriti).


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io provo quello che dici tu.
> Non è una presa di posizione superficiale, anche a me viene da dentro, non riesco a superare certi pensieri. Anzi, so che non li *vorrò *mai superare.
> Certo però che il coraggio di mandarla al pronto soccorso invece io non ce l'ho (ma è la mia indole, e non perchè io pensi che lei non se lo meriti).


Ma infatti continua a non farti violenza per importi di superare ed ingoiare un schifo del genere...

invece per la seconda parte del tuo scritto fatti benissimo e tranquillamente violenza....ahahahahah

e' solo un ripagarli con la loro stessa moneta....

e poi se pensa al processo eventuale alle varie attenuanti, provocazioni etcetc...

qui il messaggio che passa e' che agli autori delle vaccate non si presentera' mai il conto da pagare nella loro valuta.... 

e parecchi/e hanno i pasti gratis anzi pure er bis...tris...quadris...

roba da chiodi...


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io provo quello che dici tu.
> Non è una presa di posizione superficiale, anche a me viene da dentro, non riesco a superare certi pensieri. Anzi, so che non li *vorrò *mai superare.
> Certo però che il *coraggio* di mandarla al pronto soccorso invece io non ce l'ho (ma è la mia indole, e non perchè io pensi che lei non se lo meriti).


coraggio???
e meno male, andy...ma spero sia buon equilibrio


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per me è stata più dolorosa la parte *"rispetto stima fiducia" *ed è quella che lascia più strascichi nel tempo
> in questa fase mi è toornato in mente un commento di una coppia di anzianotti a "proposta indecente"... "na lavada an sugada la par gnanca duperada"




S', lo so, è quella più dolorosa.
Pensavo che per un uomo fosse peggio l'"altra" parte, quasi insuperabile...
Forse dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno di noi, uomo o donna che siamo.
Per me la parte devastante è quella delle attenzioni rivolte ad una che non sono io, e nulla può il convincimento da parte sua che tutto fa parte del "copione" da recitare.
Se dici che per te E' STATA PIU' DOLOROSA vuol dire che hai superato (parli al passato).
E non posso che invidiarti...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> coraggio???
> e meno male, andy...ma spero sia buon equilibrio


Anzi un ottimo equilibrio....

e se vedono i risultati in questa societa' di merda, a tutti i livelli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> coraggio???
> e meno male, andy...ma spero sia buon equilibrio


Forse è proprio coraggio.
Do ragione a Stermy.

Tutti dovremmo avere il coraggio di affrontare chi fa del male deliberatamente.

Invece il "buon equilibrio" spesso lascia andare le brutture...

Non siamo in effetti il paese in cui tutto si conclude a tarallucci e vino? E che proprio per questo chi è stronzo continua ad esserlo, perchè forse va avanti ottenendo sempre e non pagando mai?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

PS: a volte si leggono storie di chi è stato tradito inizialmente e che *poi a sua volta tradisce*.
In questi casi queste persone sembrano poi affrontare la questione con maggiore pacatezza. Dicendo ad altri di non farne drammi.
Ma non è forse anche quella una forma di vendetta portata a termine? Stufi di aver subito? 
In questi casi vi è una vera forma di equilibrio? Io non penso.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse è proprio coraggio.
> Do ragione a Stermy.
> 
> Tutti dovremmo avere il coraggio di affrontare chi fa del male deliberatamente.
> ...


Non se ne esce....

sostengono questi paladini, che la nostra societa' e' ormai evoluta...

ed anche democratica....

che concentrato di puttanate...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' beata te che  ti "schifi" solo di una cosa quasi platonica...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Stermì, contieniti un pochino, non siamo in una chat erotica!!

A parte il fatto che i baci (quelli veri) non sono proprio platonici, non ho detto che mi schifano, mi sconvolgono proprio l'animo, che è molto peggio, credimi!!

Ma scusa una cosa e te lo chiedo per assurdo: come fai ad ipotizzare uno scenario del genere (profanazioni che non avvengono nel vostro contesto e altre performance...), non potrebbe essere "semplicemente" una regolare e ordinaria scopata?
Oppure pensi che se una ha il coraggio di andare a letto con un altro, sia capace di tutto??


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse è proprio coraggio.
> Do ragione a Stermy.
> 
> Tutti dovremmo avere il coraggio di* affrontare *chi fa del male deliberatamente.
> ...


affrontare senz'altro ma risolvere le questioni è un altro paio di maniche che non ha certo niente a che vedere con la violenza .
e non si tratta di buonismo ma di opportunità ed energie disperse inutilmente


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

e aggiungo che di uomini "coraggiosi " che picchiano le loro donne ne abbiamo fin troppi


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non se ne esce....
> 
> sostengono questi paladini, che la nostra societa' e' ormai evoluta...
> 
> ...


Stranamente poi, quando si viene scoperti, si osserva che la loro società democratica si trasforma improvvisamente nel regime dittatoriale del tradito: è lui solo che deve decidere se perdonare o farla pagare (divorzio e alimenti...)


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> S', lo so, è quella più dolorosa.
> Pensavo che per un uomo fosse peggio l'"altra" parte, quasi insuperabile...
> Forse dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno di noi, uomo o donna che siamo.
> Per me la parte devastante è quella delle attenzioni rivolte ad una che non sono io, e nulla può il convincimento da parte sua che tutto fa parte del "copione" da recitare.
> ...


diciamo che adesso la situazione è sotto controllo
non mi sono sposato vergine e lei nemmeno quindi dovrei anche schifarmi dei suoi passati morosi? no
è di esclusività del rapporto che parlo
mi sto rendendo sempre più conto che il tradimento ha molto a che fare col possesso e io possiedo solo me stesso e a me rimango fedele, alle mie idee, al mio modo di essere uomo a questo mondo


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> PS: a volte si leggono storie di chi è stato tradito inizialmente e che *poi a sua volta tradisce*.
> In questi casi queste persone sembrano poi affrontare la questione con maggiore pacatezza. Dicendo ad altri di non farne drammi.
> Ma non è forse anche quella una forma di vendetta portata a termine? Stufi di aver subito?
> In questi casi vi è una vera forma di equilibrio? Io non penso.


Manco io...e' solo equilibrio di facciata....

si diventa a propria volta fru-fru come autodifesa per non sklerare in modo irreversibile....


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e aggiungo che di uomini "coraggiosi " che picchiano le loro donne ne abbiamo fin troppi


Certo che ve ne sono tanti.

Molte donne *sanno *di avere il compagno violento e tradiscono lo stesso. Poi si appellano alla Corte per i Diritti sull'umanità se le prendono... Ma di base a loro piace l'homo virgulto e manesco. E lo scelgono... e poi lo tradiscono.
In questi casi io dico sempre: hai voluto la bici? Pedala... e pedala da sola.

Poi ci sono quelle che si scelgono il fesso bonacchione di turno, sapendo che se la cosa esce fuori quello piange e basta. Ed è anche più facile, dopo, da continuare a prendere per il culo.

Non ho risposte, ma la violenza di taluni fa parte del gioco *deciso *da chi tradisce. Si è grandi e vaccinati anche quando si fanno certe scelte. Mi dispiace, ma la penso così.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, contieniti un pochino, non siamo in una chat erotica!!
> 
> A parte il fatto che i baci (quelli veri) non sono proprio platonici, non ho detto che mi schifano, mi sconvolgono proprio l'animo, che è molto peggio, credimi!!
> 
> ...


Ma scherzi?

uno soggetto ad una tempesta ormonale grazie alla trasgressione che sta vivendo, pensi che riesca a fa' er domatore di ormoni?

immaginati benissimo il peggio di dove avra' inzuppato il biscottino tuo marito, altro che la regola/monotonia che se ritrova in casa con te....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e aggiungo che di uomini "coraggiosi " che picchiano le loro donne ne abbiamo fin troppi


ma guarda che te vai a senso unico perche' te conviene....

lo spezzare le gambe per es. al fedifrago/a e' totalmente ambisessi...

nessuna discriminazione....altro che energie sprecate.....

sguazzare solo per avvocati quello si' che e' sprecare le energie...ed annientarsi per colpa di un coglione/a che abbiamo avuto la sfiga di calpestare...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> diciamo che adesso la situazione è sotto controllo
> non mi sono sposato vergine e lei nemmeno quindi dovrei anche schifarmi dei suoi passati morosi? no
> è di esclusività del rapporto che parlo
> mi sto rendendo sempre più conto che il tradimento ha molto a che fare col possesso e io possiedo solo me stesso e a me rimango fedele, alle mie idee, al mio modo di essere uomo a questo mondo


guarda che la situazione del pregresso rispetto all'attuale scopata non autorizzata in costanza di matrimonio e' appena appena diversa....

ma poco pero'...

ma di che stamo a parla'?

a te non fa schifo baciare tua moglie dopo che ha fatto un pompino ad uno mezz'ora prima, perche' tanto chissa' quanti ne avra' fatti prima di sposarmi?

ao' madeche....

ripijate...


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda che la situazione del pregresso rispetto all'attuale scopata non autorizzata in costanza di matrimonio e' appena appena diversa....
> 
> ma poco pero'...
> 
> ...



non conosco la tua storia ma mi sembra che tu tenda a generalizzare e a far credere che i tradimenti devono essere uguali a quello che hai subito tu e che hai descritto poco sopra
tu ti ritagli questo ruolo di aizzatore di traditi e va bene ci sta
a volte però potresti anche sforzarti di vedre le cose con occhi diversi
staresti meglio anche tu


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> non conosco la tua storia ma mi sembra che tu tenda a generalizzare e a far credere che i tradimenti devono essere uguali a quello che hai subito tu e che hai descritto poco sopra
> tu ti ritagli questo ruolo di aizzatore di traditi e va bene ci sta
> a volte però potresti anche sforzarti di vedre le cose con occhi diversi
> staresti meglio anche tu


Ma che tradimento subìto...ao'..

qua sono in veste ne' da cornificato e ne' da cornificante ma da spettatore e ti diro' che leggere lo "spallamento" che profluvia pure sto 3d, mi fa girare il cazzo a mille...


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma guarda che te vai a senso unico perche' te conviene....
> 
> lo spezzare le gambe per es. al fedifrago/a e' totalmente ambisessi...
> 
> ...


a me non conviene proprio nulla, era una constatazione.
ci si rialza ragionando anche su eventuali errori compiuti nel percorso e si va avanti cercando di uscirne più maturi, annientati mai


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non conviene proprio nulla, era una constatazione.
> ci si rialza ragionando anche su eventuali errori compiuti nel percorso e si va avanti cercando di uscirne più maturi, annientati mai


ma come la fai facile....eccheccevole...

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma che tradimento subìto...ao'..
> 
> qua sono in veste *ne' da cornificato* e ne' da cornificante ma da spettatore e ti diro' che leggere lo "spallamento" che profluvia pure sto 3d, mi fa girare il cazzo a mille...


ah ok ti metti alla finestra e ti godi lo spettacolo della vita come questo

[video=youtube;KCr0Jiiesqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCr0Jiiesqs[/video]

ma sicuro sicuro del grassetto?  (si fa per ridere eh!)


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo che ve ne sono tanti.
> 
> Molte donne *sanno *di avere il compagno violento e tradiscono lo stesso. Poi si appellano alla Corte per i Diritti sull'umanità se le prendono... Ma di base a loro piace l'homo virgulto e manesco. E lo scelgono... e poi lo tradiscono.
> In questi casi io dico sempre: hai voluto la bici? Pedala... e pedala da sola.
> ...


ma che dici??
la violenza è sempre da condannare, tranne la legittima difesa, e picchiare chi è più debole è una gran vigliaccata!

e poi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, anche il tipo violento sa di esserlo e quindi perchè non se ne sta da solo??


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come la fai facile....eccheccevole...
> 
> ahahahahah


vero, sempre meno di te, però.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ah ok ti metti alla finestra e ti godi lo spettacolo della vita come questo
> 
> [video=youtube;KCr0Jiiesqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCr0Jiiesqs[/video]
> 
> ma sicuro sicuro del grassetto?  (si fa per ridere eh!)


Non e' che mi goda lo spettacolo, e' che entrando casualmente in un forum analogo avevo cominciato ad incuriosirmi di come ragionano le capocce in questi frangenti....

un vero disastro....

ahahahahahahahah

per il grassetto te confesso che sospetti mia moglie non me li ha mai suscitati e credo che avrai capito che nun "dormo" con le antenne nella custodia...viste le cazzate che vi leggo...

ahahahahah

poi avendo ormai io 55anni e mia moglie 52 e soprattutto non dipendendo emotivamente/psicologicamente da lei, mia figlia ormai grande (21), penso di aver superato le secche ma siccome so' pure fatalista se nel caso, sfankulerei tutti e me vado a pensiona'a  Cuba....

ti piace il programmino?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, sempre meno di te, però.


Beh a livello statistico ho registrato da contabile, che dalla merda ne esci, se ne esci, dopo x anni e non mesi e sinceramente anche per tutto il bene che te vojo, nun me va de sorchiarmi tutto sto sbattimento...

ma chi cazzo te credi da esse per meritarti un tale sfacelo nella mia vita?....

ma vedi d'annartene affanculo va, con le tue gambe finche' ce riesci...

ahahahahahah

e' troppo criptico er messaggio?

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi avendo ormai io 55anni e mia moglie 52 e soprattutto non dipendendo emotivamente/psicologicamente da lei, mia figlia ormai grande (21), penso di aver superato le secche ma siccome so' pure fatalista se nel caso, sfankulerei tutti e me vado a pensiona'a  Cuba....
> 
> ti piace il programmino?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


sì


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh a livello statistico ho registrato da contabile, che dalla merda ne esci, se ne esci, dopo x anni e non mesi e sinceramente anche per tutto il bene che te vojo, nun me va de sorchiarmi tutto sto sbattimento...
> 
> ma chi cazzo te credi da esse per meritarti un tale sfacelo nella mia vita?....
> 
> ...


ehm...però non entrare troppo nella parte, non sono tua moglie  (aiuto!):unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...però non entrare troppo nella parte, non sono tua moglie  (aiuto!):unhappy:


ahahahah

comunque st'atenta che te curo....

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non conviene proprio nulla, era una constatazione.
> ci si rialza ragionando anche su eventuali errori compiuti nel percorso e si va avanti cercando di uscirne più maturi, *annientati mai*


Minerva in effetti è facile parlare.
Tu ci riesci. Quello no: è un debole? Lo ammazziamo perchè l'evoluzione della specie non ammette deboli?

O siamo umani e siamo diversi dagli animali? E dobbiamo comprendere? Capire anche lo stato d'animo di chi soffre e non accette e di chi, soprattutto, *non ce la fa*?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici??
> la violenza è sempre da condannare, tranne la legittima difesa, e picchiare chi è più debole è una gran vigliaccata!
> 
> e poi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, anche il tipo violento sa di esserlo e quindi perchè non se ne sta da solo??


No e te lo grido in faccia!

Il tradimento, quando perpetrato ai danni di chi vede in te altro è violenza.

Applicata prima di quella fisica.

Ed è una violenza che può essere ben peggiore, perchè esiste anche la violenza psicologica.

Per te forse non esiste, ma chissà come poi in molti chiedono i danni di questo tipo e... vengono risarciti...

Chi è che ha detto che fa più male la penna della spada?

E io ti ripeto: chi tradisce e fa del male, sapendo poi di essere menato, ha fatto una sua scelta. Le conseguenze sono sue, sulla pelle. Poi magari in tribunale se ne discute, con le attenuanti.
Ma se è una persona matura, sa che potrebbe pagarne le conseguenze.

Io nel quartiere malfamato della mia città non vado ad insultare la gente. Che poi mi picchiano... e fanno bene... no?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici??
> la violenza è sempre da condannare, tranne la legittima difesa, e *picchiare chi è più debole è una gran vigliaccata!*


Certo, tradire il più debole è da persone mature, no?



free ha detto:


> e poi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, anche il tipo violento sa di esserlo e *quindi perchè non se ne sta da solo??*


Perchè le femmine corrono dietro a loro... e loro ci stanno, mica sono fessi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, tradire il più debole è da persone mature, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè* le femmine *corrono dietro a loro... e loro ci stanno, mica sono fessi...


*Alcune* persone Andy, a causa del loro vissuto mettono in connessione violenza e affettività. Ma è una situazione direi patologica, non la normalità.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No e te lo grido in faccia!
> 
> Il tradimento, quando perpetrato ai danni di chi vede in te altro è violenza.
> 
> ...


Verissimo....

le violenze  tra le quattro mura domestiche, conviene sempre addossarle agli uomini maneschi....

pero' minchia, le torture/assoggettamenti psicologici che certe esercitano passano sempre in cavalleria...

le donne sempre vergini santissime ed immacolate...se come no...

cazzo solo nella mia cerchia di amici/coppie strette che frequentiamo, almeno 3 sarebbero da sbatacchiare come un tappeto...

ogni giorno Pasqua dovrebbe esse pe' loro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Alcune* persone Andy, a causa del loro vissuto mettono in connessione violenza e affettività. Ma è una situazione direi patologica, non la normalità.


Quindi?
Se uno di questi trova una compagna e la sposa (e questa lo conosce ben bene da questo punto di vista... no? Altrimenti che si sposa a fare per la festicciola o sfornare figli, o apparire donna o avere una casa o un riconoscimento sociale degno?)... e questa lo tradisce e lui la mena?

Accorro io in difesa della donzella senza macchia ma con tanta paura?

Non esiste: se la vede lei col marito. E' grande, vaccinata ed ha gli stessi diritti del marito, così come la stessa libertà di fare quello che vuole, che in quel caso applica il suo "consorte" tanto rispettato.

Tra moglie e marito non metterci il dito, no? So cazzi suoi. La difendo io? E magari io sono sfigato e una come lei manco mi caga?

Lei affronta le conseguenze del suo gesto. Poi lui affronterà le sue.

Io alle notizie di violenze di questo tipo rimango indifferente: non sono fatti miei, se la sbrigano in casa loro.

*Che è anche quello che fai tu*, nei *fatti*, no?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, tradire il più debole è da persone mature, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè le femmine corrono dietro a loro... e loro ci stanno, mica sono fessi...



la violenza psicologica esiste ma non dà diritto a menare, bensì ad allontanarsi dalle persone negative senza rimpianti, esiste anche il divorzio, con addebito di colpa, pure

e come mai questi picchiatori hanno scelto una compagna che li cornifica, visto che sono così intelligenti? tanto poi possono sempre picchiarla? e come fa una a sapere se il tipo mena in caso di corna? lo dice prima? ma dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Se uno di questi trova una compagna e la sposa (e questa lo conosce ben bene da questo punto di vista... no? Altrimenti che si sposa a fare per la festicciola o sfornare figli, o apparire donna o avere una casa o un riconoscimento sociale degno?)... e questa lo tradisce e lui la mena?
> 
> Accorro io in difesa della donzella senza macchia ma con tanta paura?
> ...


No, quando è successo ad una persona che conoscevo, l'ho portata al pronto soccorso, ho chiamato la polizia ed avvisato la sua famiglia. E l'emerito PDM sapeva dove abitavo, fosse venuto... lo aspettavo.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Verissimo....
> 
> le violenze  tra le quattro mura domestiche, conviene sempre addossarle agli uomini maneschi....
> 
> ...



è vero, ma saranno fatti dei loro mariti che se le tengono, no?
esiste il divorzio...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la violenza psicologica esiste ma non dà diritto a menare, bensì ad allontanarsi dalle persone negative *senza rimpianti*, esiste anche il divorzio, con addebito di colpa, pure
> 
> e come mai questi picchiatori hanno scelto una compagna che li cornifica, visto che sono così intelligenti? tanto poi possono sempre picchiarla? e come fa una a sapere se il tipo mena in caso di corna? lo dice prima? ma dai...


Senza rimpianti? Io dedico la mia vita con te e te dici *senza rimpianti*? Ecco perchè non giudico chi mena sempre in maniera negativa. Lo posso comprendere.

E chi ha detto che sono intelligenti? Svii il discorso lungo i tuoi vicoli ciechi?

E tu chi ti sposi, il primo che capita o lo conosci? Strano, molte donne serie parlano proprio di approfondire la conoscenza con un uomo prima di farlo marito... o non è vero?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la violenza psicologica esiste ma non dà diritto a menare, bensì ad allontanarsi dalle persone negative senza rimpianti, esiste anche il divorzio, con addebito di colpa, pure
> 
> e come mai questi picchiatori hanno scelto una compagna che li cornifica, visto che sono così intelligenti? tanto poi possono sempre picchiarla? e come fa una a sapere se il tipo mena in caso di corna? lo dice prima? ma dai...


Si' a chiacchiere....

quando sei invischiato nelle sabbie mobili di situazioni del genere, subito denunci, divorzi glije freghi la casa ed altre amenita' del genere...

secondo te allora se definiscono trappole psicologiche a capocchia...

ahahahahahah

pazzesco....manco all'abc stamo qua...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quando è successo ad una persona che conoscevo, l'ho portata al pronto soccorso, ho chiamato la polizia ed avvisato la sua famiglia. E l'emerito PDM sapeva dove abitavo, fosse venuto... lo aspettavo.


No, è questo il problema.

Perchè non scendi in piazza contro la violenza delle donne e non ti ergi in prima linea su tutto.

L'amico o l'amica, beh lo faccio anche io... eccheccazzo. Ma mi schiero dalla parte di chi è stato infinocchiato, non da quella di chi fino a ieri godeva a destra e manca...


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Senza rimpianti? Io dedico la mia vita con te e te dici *senza rimpianti*? Ecco perchè non giudico chi mena sempre in maniera negativa. Lo posso comprendere.
> 
> E chi ha detto che sono intelligenti? Svii il discorso lungo i tuoi vicoli ciechi?
> 
> E tu chi ti sposi, il primo che capita o lo conosci? Strano, molte donne serie parlano proprio di approfondire la conoscenza con un uomo prima di farlo marito... o non è vero?


hai detto tu: mica son fessi, rileggiti...

non so come si fa a sapere sta cosa...forse si deve chiedere alle ex fidanzate? bo, mi sembra sempre più assurdo...

comunque sia, approva pure la violenza, mica sei l'unico maschio, infatti sono sempre le donne che finiscono all'ospedale o al cimitero, chissenefrega...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, è questo il problema.
> 
> Perchè non scendi in piazza contro la violenza delle donne e non ti ergi in prima linea su tutto.
> 
> L'amico o l'amica, beh lo faccio anche io... eccheccazzo. Ma mi schiero dalla parte di chi è stato infinocchiato, non da quella di chi fino a ieri godeva a destra e manca...


Andy... scusa... ma chi te l'ha detto che io non sono scesa in piazza contro la violenza sulle donne? La prima volta l'ho fatto a 14 anni, per protestare contro l'assoluzione di 4 simpatici individui che avevano stuprato e poi picchiato una prostituta. E a fianco a me c'erano tutti i miei compagni di scuola maschi, quindi non ne faccio un'esclusiva di noi donne. Anche all'ultima manifestazione, la maggior parte delle persone che conoscevo erano uomini... non ho tempo per fare molte cose io, ma sicuramente non sono capace di star zitta e ferma se vedo un sopruso, o un'ingiustizia. Secondo me è un obbligo civile, per il mio modo di vedere la società.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si' a chiacchiere....
> 
> quando sei invischiato nelle sabbie mobili di situazioni del genere, subito denunci, divorzi glije freghi la casa ed altre amenita' del genere...
> 
> ...



eh, già, è vero, non divorzia mai nessuno, il divorzio sta nel codice per bellezza...
tra l'altro vorrei sapere allora cosa fai dopo averla menata, te la tieni perchè divorziare è na roba troppo complicata?? 
la violenza è pure inutile, oltre na schifezza


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai detto tu: mica son fessi, rileggiti...
> 
> non so come si fa a sapere sta cosa...forse si deve chiedere alle ex fidanzate? bo, mi sembra sempre più assurdo...
> 
> comunque sia, approva pure la violenza, mica sei l'unico maschio, infatti sono sempre le donne che finiscono all'ospedale o al cimitero, chissenefrega...


sempre sempre? Dovresti rivedere un po' di stereotipi....

in molte case ci sono mariti menati dalle loro donne....

pero' se nun risulta a te non e' vero, neh?

ahahahahah

me pari mia cognata...se na' cosa lei nun la sa, tu dici na' balla...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque sia, approva pure la violenza, mica sei l'unico maschio, infatti sono sempre le donne che finiscono all'ospedale o al cimitero, *chissenefrega...*


Sì, chissenefrega. Magari se non tradiscono l'uomo violento che hanno voluto sposare non ci vanno all'ospedale, no?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andy... scusa... ma chi te l'ha detto che io non sono scesa in piazza contro la violenza sulle donne? La prima volta l'ho fatto a 14 anni, per protestare contro l'assoluzione di 4 simpatici individui che avevano stuprato e poi picchiato una prostituta. E a fianco a me c'erano tutti i miei compagni di scuola maschi, quindi non ne faccio un'esclusiva di noi donne. Anche all'ultima manifestazione, la maggior parte delle persone che conoscevo erano uomini... non ho tempo per fare molte cose io, ma sicuramente non sono capace di star zitta e ferma se vedo un sopruso, o un'ingiustizia. Secondo me è un obbligo civile, per il mio modo di vedere la società.


Allora.
Un mio amico picchia la propria donna perchè lei lo ha tradito.
Io intervengo, li separo e porto lei all'ospedale.

Poi mi chiamano in causa e io dirò: *sì, quella sera i fatti sono stati quelli. Lei però zoccoleggia a destra e manca. E lo ha fatto alle sue spalle per anni.*

Poi sta al giudice decidere che peso dare alle attenuanti.

E tutti vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, già, è vero, non divorzia mai nessuno, il divorzio sta nel codice per bellezza...
> tra l'altro vorrei sapere allora cosa fai dopo averla menata, te la tieni perchè divorziare è na roba troppo complicata??
> la violenza è pure inutile, oltre na schifezza


Free, la mia ultima ex ha menato me.

Io non l'ho sfiorata con un dito.


Traditrice e violenta, ma donna: come la metti? Dovevo denunciarla?

O io sono uomo e posso sopportarlo?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, già, è vero, non divorzia mai nessuno, *il divorzio sta nel codice per bellezza...*
> tra l'altro vorrei sapere allora cosa fai dopo averla menata, te la tieni *perchè divorziare è na roba troppo complicata??*
> la violenza è pure inutile, oltre na schifezza


Sì, sta quasi per bellezza perchè costa un botto e crea danni su danni.

Ho accompagnato mia madre dall'avvocato per il divorzio da mio padre: un nulla di fatto. Casini su casini, costi non quantificabili (noi non siamo benestanti, sai? E mia madre è casalinga...) mancanza di prove... soluzione: consiglio a mia madre di andare a vivere da un'altra parte...

Sai cosa è un divorzio?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, già, è vero, non divorzia mai nessuno, il divorzio sta nel codice per bellezza...
> tra l'altro vorrei sapere allora cosa fai dopo averla menata, te la tieni perchè divorziare è na roba troppo complicata??
> la violenza è pure inutile, oltre na schifezza


Famo a capirse....

al divorzio c'arrivi ma non con il percorso semplice e lineare che hai sbandierato tu....

gia' in situazioni "normali", figuriamoci in situazioni di sottomissioni psicologiche....

aeeeeeee.....

che bello pero' tutti perfettini e precisini con il numero dell'avv.  tra i preferiti nel cellulare....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Free, la mia ultima ex ha menato me.
> 
> Io non l'ho sfiorata con un dito.
> 
> ...


la metto che ho salvato la legittima difesa, che non a caso è una scriminante del cod pen
potevi difenderti ed anche di più, o sbaglio?
se non l'hai fatto, avevi i tuoi motivi per non reagire

ma non venitemi a dire che la donna che picchia un uomo è un caso comune! dai su...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora.
> Un mio amico picchia la propria donna perchè lei lo ha tradito.
> Io intervengo, li separo e porto lei all'ospedale.
> 
> ...


Esattamente. Lui ha perso la testa... è un'attenuante. Ad un reato però. E vale per entrambe i sessi, logicamente. Ma la persona che io ho portato all'ospedale quella volta, ci era finita perchè lui la picchiava regolarmente ogni volta che sospettava che lei avesse incontrato qualcuno. Perchè un uomo che non picchia abitualmente una donna (e viceversa per la tranquillità di Stermy), difficilmente anche se sconvolto potrà fare qualcosa di più grave di mollare uno schiaffo... perchè sono tabù che noi abbiamo o non abbiamo. Io però ho portato all'ospedale una persona picchiata con una vanga... dalla parte della pala.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la metto che ho salvato la legittima difesa, che non a caso è una scriminante del cod pen
> *potevi difenderti ed anche di più, o sbaglio?*
> se non l'hai fatto, avevi i tuoi motivi per non reagire
> 
> ma non venitemi a dire che la donna che picchia un uomo è un caso comune! dai su...


Ah, ora *potevo difendermi anche io*!!!

Ma che biiiiiip dici? Sei femminista per caso?

No: tu hai gli stessi diritti, doveri e obblighi miei.

Comodo quando la violenza fisica è della donna uscirsene dicendo: l'uomo può difendersi...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lui ha perso la testa... è un'attenuante. Ad un reato però. E vale per entrambe i sessi, logicamente. Ma la persona che io ho portato all'ospedale quella volta, ci era finita perchè lui la picchiava regolarmente ogni volta che sospettava che lei avesse incontrato qualcuno. Perchè un uomo che non picchia abitualmente una donna (e viceversa per la tranquillità di Stermy), difficilmente anche se sconvolto potrà fare qualcosa di più grave di mollare uno schiaffo... perchè sono tabù che noi abbiamo o non abbiamo. Io però ho portato all'ospedale una persona picchiata con una vanga... dalla parte della pala.


Io parlo di quando un marito alza le mani a tradimento riconosciuto e scoperto. E che spinge lui a quello perchè è la sua indole. Su questo non mi pronuncio.

Se uno è pazzo e mena perchè *suppone *è un altro paio di maniche, no? Ma proprio diverso...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la metto che ho salvato la legittima difesa, che non a caso è una scriminante del cod pen
> potevi difenderti ed anche di più, o sbaglio?
> se non l'hai fatto, avevi i tuoi motivi per non reagire
> 
> ma non venitemi a dire che la donna che picchia un uomo è un caso comune! dai su...


secondo te perche' il "fenomeno" possa essere classificato come comune, in che percentuali dovremmo parlare?

ma poi se la cosa e' sommersa come la fai la statistica?....

Andy qua lo ha raccontato in forma anonima, ma te lo vedresti un caso analogo alla stazione dei carabinieri?

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

E le donne quando menano fanno male, eh?
Quelle manine piccoline con le unghiette che si infilano in qualunque postura di difesa tu possa assumere. Ti copri la faccia e ... stilettata sulla pancia, poi passi a schermare la pancia e schiaffo con le dita esili (che fa più male) sulla faccia, dove porti anche gli occhiali.

Non solo, presa sul collo e mentre tu la svii, tirata di capelli (un'altra arma che l'uomo non usa mai, se è vero uomo...)

Fa male, fa male, fa male.


Ma fa male di più il pensiero di quei gesti, del perchè siano stati fatti, non le botte...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di quando un marito alza le mani a tradimento riconosciuto e scoperto. E che spinge lui a quello perchè è la sua indole. Su questo non mi pronuncio.
> 
> Se uno è pazzo e mena perchè *suppone *è un altro paio di maniche, no? Ma proprio diverso...


E' normale in discussioni di questo tipo, l'aggiungere ed il mischiare volutamente situazioni diverse che azzeccano per un cazzo....

per la serie....shackerare bene e servire freddo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di quando un marito alza le mani a tradimento riconosciuto e scoperto. E che spinge lui a quello perchè è la sua indole. Su questo non mi pronuncio.
> 
> Se uno è pazzo e mena perchè *suppone *è un altro paio di maniche, no? Ma proprio diverso...


Ok, ma anche nel caso... uno schiaffo sarebbe comprensibile secondo me... danni da pronto soccorso no. Perchè se non si ha il controllo si è solo delle protoscimmie, convinte che la violenza possa ristabilire l'ordine che è venuto meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' normale in discussioni di questo tipo, l'aggiungere ed il mischiare volutamente situazioni diverse che azzeccano per un cazzo....
> 
> per la serie....shackerare bene e servire freddo...
> 
> ahahahah


No caro, stavo dicendo che un Uomo che scopre il tradimento, molla uno schiaffo o due, rientra nelle cose che io ritengo comprensibili. Uno che spacca ossa e denti no: ma se spacca ossa e denti... non è mai la prima volta che succede.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, ma anche nel caso... uno schiaffo sarebbe comprensibile secondo me... danni da pronto soccorso no. Perchè se non si ha il controllo si è solo delle protoscimmie, convinte che la violenza possa ristabilire l'ordine che è venuto meno.


Però chi tradisce per lunghi periodi.. a loro abbuoniamo sempre la mancanza di controllo su cosa sia la propria vita in relazione a chi sta accanto una volta tornata a casa, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Però chi tradisce per lunghi periodi.. a loro abbuoniamo sempre la mancanza di controllo su cosa sia la propria vita in relazione a chi sta accanto una volta tornata a casa, no?


No. Ma facendo un errore non se ne cancella un altro.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No caro, stavo dicendo che un Uomo che scopre il tradimento, molla uno schiaffo o due, rientra nelle cose che io ritengo comprensibili. Uno che spacca ossa e denti no: ma se spacca ossa e denti... non è mai la prima volta che succede.


E gia' fino ad una, massimo...ma proprio massimo due e' tollerato....

gia' con 3 sei un violento...

ahahahahahahah

ma famme capi'.....per caso a tuo marito hai magari comminato la stessa punizione che forse subiva tuo figlio da piccolo quando faceva una marachella?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

che poi secondo il tuo assunto della legittima difesa e lo sproloquio degli indicatori dell'indole, io in cosa ero autorizzato a fare ad una pazza l'altro giorno per questioni di viabilita'? la potevo benissimo mena' vista l'aggressione tipo:"Stronzo che credi che perche' sono una donna non sono capace di spaccarti la faccia o il culo? (o prima il culo e poi la faccia....mo' nun me ricordo....ahahahahahah)

tanto che m'ha aperto pure la portiera lato passeggero e s'e' infilata in macchina.....

(il seguito lo censuro...nun se sa mai...)

ahahahahahahahah

sto ancora a ride....come gli altri automobilisti che hanno assistito alla scena...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma facendo un errore non se ne cancella un altro.


Allora abbassiamo il capo e accettiamo sempre.

Stranamente chi se la passa male nella società sono sempre i soliti buoni...


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (23 Febbraio 2012)

*O I SOLITI QUATTRO FESSI*



Andy ha detto:


> Allora abbassiamo il capo e accettiamo sempre.
> 
> Stranamente chi se la passa male nella società sono sempre i soliti buoni...





normale!


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> normale!


Aspè, che quando una donna scopre che sei così buono, ti liquida pure dicendo che sei un uomo senza palle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E gia' fino ad una, massimo...ma proprio massimo due e' tollerato....
> 
> gia' con 3 sei un violento...
> 
> ...


e che devi fare a una pazza? (è capitato pure a me, ma sono riuscita a partire e lasciarla in piedi in mezzo all'incrocio) . Io comunque non sono ricorsa alla violenza fisica su di lui... quella verbale, è un altro discorso.
Mi sono sfogata fisicamente:
dando un pugno nel muro
spaccando un paio di cosette sue
spaccando alcune cosette di entrambi
tirando un vassoio contro il frigorifero

Questione di tabù... la violenza su esseri viventi a me mette angoscia.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questione di tabù... la violenza su esseri viventi a me mette angoscia.


Ci sono tante persone come quello dei Fantastici Quattro che si allunga.
Hanno le braccia snodabili e allungabili, e quando sono vicini a qualcuno le usano come scanner... un continuo turbinare di braccia e mani

Molti uomini lo fanno.

Di certo, è chiaro, che a loro piace il contatto fisico. E se devono menà... menano...

Che poi invece le piglino perchè osano troppo è altro paio di maniche...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora abbassiamo il capo e accettiamo sempre.
> 
> Stranamente chi se la passa male nella società sono sempre i soliti buoni...


Ma Andy, per essere cattivi con qualcuno non è necessario lasciargli dei segni addosso, fargli dei danni fisici.
Lasciandosi andare alla violenza cieca uno perde solo il controllo di sè stesso... poi quando lo riprende cosa fa? E' felice guardando le radiografie? Si sente meglio contando i punti di sutura? Io non credo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che devi fare a una pazza? (è capitato pure a me, ma sono riuscita a partire e lasciarla in piedi in mezzo all'incrocio) . Io comunque non sono ricorsa alla violenza fisica su di lui... quella verbale, è un altro discorso.
> Mi sono sfogata fisicamente:
> dando un pugno nel muro
> spaccando un paio di cosette sue
> ...


Vabbe' mo' proprio pazza, me pare esagerato.....era solo inkazzata....bella sanguigna....ahahahahahah

mo' ripeto, secondo la tua categorizzazione di prima, questa se ad uno sconosciuto fa ste robe, in caso di corna dal suo uomo (se ce l'ha pure...porello...ahahahahah) che je po' mai combina'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Vabbe' mo' proprio pazza, me pare esagerato.....era solo inkazzata....bella sanguigna....ahahahahahah
> 
> mo' ripeto, secondo la tua categorizzazione di prima, questa se ad uno sconosciuto fa ste robe, in caso di corna dal suo uomo (se ce l'ha pure...porello...ahahahahah) che je po' mai combina'?
> 
> ahahahahah


Aspetta... mi sto preparando... è arrivato Daniele.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che devi fare a una pazza? (è capitato pure a me, ma sono riuscita a partire e lasciarla in piedi in mezzo all'incrocio) . Io comunque non sono ricorsa alla violenza fisica su di lui... quella verbale, è un altro discorso.
> Mi sono sfogata fisicamente:
> dando un pugno nel muro
> spaccando un paio di cosette sue
> ...



Ho dovuto schivare una paio di bicchieri lanciati con la precisione di Vassily Zaitzev e la potenza di Joe di Maggio. 

Però dai, sulla media/corta distanza l'uomo se la gioca meglio: la prendi per i polsi, le dici: _Ora esco, torno quando ti è passata. _Eviti l'ultimo bicchiere lanciato dalla finestra, e il gioco è fatto. Quanti soldi che ho speso in bicchieri in quell'anno, ma pure in piatti: volavano più cose a forma di disco volante nella mia cucina che sopra i cieli dell'Area 51  :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Andy, per essere cattivi con qualcuno non è necessario lasciargli dei segni addosso, fargli dei danni fisici.
> Lasciandosi andare alla violenza cieca uno perde solo il controllo di sè stesso... poi quando lo riprende cosa fa? E' felice guardando le radiografie? Si sente meglio contando i punti di sutura? Io non credo...


Ma tu parli a sangue freddo. E' facile fare moralismi.
Certo, dopo uno pensa: che ho fatto! Tutti quei lividi! (ma non perchè dispiaccia, forse, ma perchè poi bussano i Carabinieri alla porta, eh?).

In quei momenti in cui si scopre, si gioca la partita a sangue caldo.  E' questo che bisogna capire per comprendere certe dinamiche.
Accade sempre, in ogni contesto della società, dalle partite di calcio tra professionisti, dai parlamenti, alle litigate fra coppie.

Certo che dopo arriva l'uomo barbuto e saggio, buddista e dice di seguire la retta via, di seguire le "regole" tacite della moralità...

Ma quando stai lì e quello è incazzato ti mena, non c'è nulla da fare.

Come scopa chi tradisce "per errore" (no? Non è così?), quando si infila nella macchina dell'amico che non vede da tanto tempo, accetta di appartarsi con lui, la notte davanti la spiaggia in macchina, e in quel momento manda a puttane la sua filosofia di vita, solo perchè in quel momento la fregna sfregolava...

E poi... oddio... ho tradito mio marito... e mo che faccio? Continuo, mi piaceva.

Poi quello ti mena... ah... stronzo violento che agisci senza pensare... 

Invece quello è un problema suo, non di chi le ha prese, no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu parli a sangue freddo. E' facile fare moralismi.
> Certo, dopo uno pensa: che ho fatto! Tutti quei lividi! (ma non perchè dispiaccia, forse, ma perchè poi bussano i Carabinieri alla porta, eh?).
> 
> In quei momenti in cui si scopre, si gioca la partita a sangue caldo.  E' questo che bisogna capire per comprendere certe dinamiche.
> ...


Infatti a caldo t'appelli alla temporanea infermita' mentale...e la sfanghi...

donne avvisate etcetc... (e uomini etcetc per par condicio oseno' qua ce la menano...)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu parli a sangue freddo. E' facile fare moralismi.
> Certo, dopo uno pensa: che ho fatto! Tutti quei lividi! (ma non perchè dispiaccia, forse, ma perchè poi bussano i Carabinieri alla porta, eh?).
> 
> In quei momenti in cui si scopre, si gioca la partita a sangue caldo. E' questo che bisogna capire per comprendere certe dinamiche.
> ...


Sangue freddo dici? Ah beh... io pensavo che mi venisse un colpo da un momento all'altro, tanto forte sentivo il sangue che scorreva nelle orecchie e il cuore che sembrava fosse finito sotto le tonsille... mai provato?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sangue freddo dici? Ah beh... io pensavo che mi venisse un colpo da un momento all'altro, tanto forte sentivo il sangue che scorreva nelle orecchie e il cuore che sembrava fosse finito sotto le tonsille... mai provato?


E tu per non fare la bua a tuo marito rischi n'infarto?....

ce credo ....nun sfoghi bene...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

quando un uomo alza le mani su una donna nascono a cascata un sacco di cose: mentre lui la picchia (certo accecato dalla furia rossa per quello che lei ha fatto o detto...) lei non sente i calci o i pugni, sente il sangue che scorre veloce nelle vene, sente bruciare ma non il corpo ma l'anima...l'uomo che amava l'ha messa a terra... la paura lei ce l'ha negli occhi ma lui certo non la vede perchè ha perso il senno...
quando lui il senno lo ritrova esce disgustato forse per quello che ha fatto, insieme ai suoi rimorsi(??) e la lascia lì. lei si risistema e intanto spera che non sia nulla di grave sennò dovrà dare mooolte spiegazioni... lei si accarezza le parti doloranti e nei giorni successivi gli occhi di lui le torneranno in mente ogni volta che scontrerà la parte....non servono grosse cicatrici o grandi ematomi...è il gesto, è la rabbia....la più grande cicatrice lei l'ha nell'anima... lui ritornerà (perchè tornano sempre) e se mai lei gli chiederà spiegazioni lui dirà che ha visto rosso per colpa di lei...insomma è lei la colpevole!!!! lui di solito prima di una violenza fisica ha misurato lei con varie violenze psicologiche di sminuimento...una violenza è una violenza...un uomo che picchia la sua donna non è cattivo..è una merda!
questo tema mi sta molto a cuore...scusate la durezza delle parole


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> 
> uno soggetto ad una tempesta ormonale grazie alla trasgressione che sta vivendo, pensi che riesca a fa' er domatore di ormoni?
> 
> ...




Invece qui ti devo smentire per onor del vero:

1° nel nostro talamo regna di tutto FUORCHE' la regola/monotonia come dici tu (se mai la solita minestra, che vale per tutti quanti noi, ma non la tradizione), e mi dispiace invece per te che, a quanto dici...  
2° il "peggio" non arriva subito, per forza di cose, ci vuole un minimo di confidenza e di rodaggio, che si realizza dopo un tot di volte, a cui lui difficilmente è arrivato (sue parole), a meno che tu non vada con un troione.

E poi, sai come la penso io? Una volta che ce l'ha fatta a conquistarsela, allora buon per lui che se la sia goduta fino in fondo, tanto cosa cambia.....?
Altrimenti, tanto casino per nulla....

P.s.: non scherzo, lo penso per davvero, il mio dispiacere è molto altro...
E poi, mi sono rotta di dover competere con le altre, ma che se le faccia tutte e non rompa più le .....!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcuni eminenti personaggi, appunto dicono che, il tradimento viene vissuto come un lutto, e se ho ben capito si riferiscono alla morte della voglia di sentirsi un'unica persona con la persona che si ama, alla morte di un passato che era una favola, e quando la favola si scontra con la realtà nel giro di pochi secondi, questo ha bisogno di tempo per essere elaborato, appunto come un lutto, appunto come una perdita.



Sarò strana ma il tradimento non l'ho vissuto come un lutto....
Non mi sono sentita tradita dal fatto che mio marito frequentasse un'altra donna ...ma mi sono sentita tradita nel momento in cui avevo più bisogno di lui e  lui non c'era....ma ti dirò che questo mi è servito a crescere e ha capire che nella vita devi comunque essere in grado di cavartela da sola/o ....
Quando lui ha voluto andare io l'ho lasciato andare tanto pensavo di non poter fare niente per trattenerlo se quello che voleva era un'altra...stava a lui la decisione io non ho fatto altro che aspettare....

Per quanto riguarda le lacrime in qualche occasione avrei voluto versarle come sfogo ma non so se è un bene o un male mi hanno insegnato a non piangere perchè,dicevano ,che il pianto non serve a nulla .....e quando hai finito di piangere le cose sono tali e uguali a prima ...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando un uomo alza le mani su una donna nascono a cascata un sacco di cose: mentre lui la picchia (certo accecato dalla furia rossa per quello che lei ha fatto o detto...) lei non sente i calci o i pugni, sente il sangue che scorre veloce nelle vene, sente bruciare ma non il corpo ma l'anima...l'uomo che amava l'ha messa a terra... la paura lei ce l'ha negli occhi ma lui certo non la vede perchè ha perso il senno...
> quando lui il senno lo ritrova esce disgustato forse per quello che ha fatto, insieme ai suoi rimorsi(??) e la lascia lì. lei si risistema e intanto spera che non sia nulla di grave sennò dovrà dare mooolte spiegazioni... lei si accarezza le parti doloranti e nei giorni successivi gli occhi di lui le torneranno in mente ogni volta che scontrerà la parte....non servono grosse cicatrici o grandi ematomi...è il gesto, è la rabbia....la più grande cicatrice lei l'ha nell'anima... lui ritornerà (perchè tornano sempre) e se mai lei gli chiederà spiegazioni lui dirà che ha visto rosso per colpa di lei...insomma è lei la colpevole!!!! lui di solito prima di una violenza fisica ha misurato lei con varie violenze psicologiche di sminuimento...una violenza è una violenza...un uomo che picchia la sua donna non è cattivo..è una merda!
> questo tema mi sta molto a cuore...scusate la durezza delle parole


Scusami Stellina, ma io non sarò mai d'accordo a giudicare *a prescindere* un uomo che arriva a fare certe cose perchè spinto dalla rabbia.
MAI.

Perchè siamo tutti esseri umani e sbaglia chi tradisce (e fa del male e non se ne rende conto, MOLTO MALE) e chi picchia.

Non ci sono mai santi da salvare in una guerra: sono tutti colpevoli.

E in una guerra ognuno combatte con le armi che ha, siano esse pietre, siano esse armi chimiche o nucleari.

Poi non si può fare il processo al più debole, solo perchè ha perso. 

Tu intanto hai menato psicologicamente... tradendo. Non capisco perchè il maltrattamento psicologico debba essere anche di chi dopo... picchia... se sempre è così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece qui ti devo smentire per onor del vero:
> 
> 1° nel nostro talamo regna di tutto FUORCHE' la regola/monotonia come dici tu (se mai la solita minestra, che vale per tutti quanti noi, ma non la tradizione), e mi dispiace invece per te che, a quanto dici...
> 2° il "peggio" non arriva subito, per forza di cose, ci vuole un minimo di confidenza e di rodaggio, che si realizza dopo un tot di volte, a cui lui difficilmente è arrivato (sue parole), a meno che tu non vada con un troione.
> ...


non so come sia la vita con tuo marito e sono contenta se a letto avete un'ottima intesa. Per la mia scarsa esperienza un uomo cerca nell'amante inizialmente quello che la moglie non concede. Chiedi al conte lo dice sempre, se non mi dai una cosa la cerco altrove....
Il peggio non è detto non arrivi subito...
Scusa non è per scoraggiarti e poco c'entra se lei sia un troione (e anche qui chissà cosa intendi?!!)....


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sangue freddo dici? Ah beh... io pensavo che mi venisse un colpo da un momento all'altro, tanto forte sentivo il sangue che scorreva nelle orecchie e il cuore che sembrava fosse finito sotto le tonsille... mai provato?



...Se l'ho provato?
In casa nostra ci sono state scenate da fare un baffo a quei due della Guerra dei Roses!
E il sangue pulsava, pulsava, e temevo che fuoriuscisse improvviso...
Ma si può ridursi così???

P.s. però dopo, molto dopo, che sensazione di pace...
      La quiete dopo la tempesta


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, ora *potevo difendermi anche io*!!!
> 
> Ma che biiiiiip dici? Sei femminista per caso?
> 
> ...


prego?
che vuoi dire scusa?
se uno/a prova a menarti tu non provi a difenderti?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarò strana ma il tradimento non l'ho vissuto come un lutto....
> Non mi sono sentita tradita dal fatto che mio marito frequentasse un'altra donna ...ma mi sono sentita tradita nel momento in cui avevo più bisogno di lui e  lui non c'era....ma ti dirò che questo mi è servito a crescere e ha capire che nella vita devi comunque essere in grado di cavartela da sola/o ....
> Quando lui ha voluto andare io l'ho lasciato andare tanto pensavo di non poter fare niente per trattenerlo se quello che voleva era un'altra...stava a lui la decisione io non ho fatto altro che aspettare....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le lacrime in qualche occasione avrei voluto versarle come sfogo ma non so se è un bene o un male mi hanno insegnato a non piangere perchè,dicevano ,che il pianto non serve a nulla .....e quando hai finito di piangere le cose sono tali e uguali a prima ...


Cos'hai da piangere eh?
Ti han beccato le galline eh?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece qui ti devo smentire per onor del vero:
> 
> 1° nel nostro talamo regna di tutto FUORCHE' la regola/monotonia come dici tu (se mai la solita minestra, che vale per tutti quanti noi, ma non la tradizione), e mi dispiace invece per te che, a quanto dici...
> 2° il "peggio" non arriva subito, per forza di cose, ci vuole un minimo di confidenza e di rodaggio, che si realizza dopo un tot di volte, a cui lui difficilmente è arrivato (sue parole), a meno che tu non vada con un troione.
> ...


scusa eh?...ma dopo un numero limitato di volte il copione diventa sempre quello a meno che non usa il trapano per infrattarsi in posti nuovi....

ahahahahahah

vabbe' soffre di satiriasi e quindi devi fallo sfoga'...

cuntent'?

sempre cosi' se finisce co' te' ao'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> prego?
> che vuoi dire scusa?
> se uno/a prova a menarti tu non provi a difenderti?


Sì, io mi difendo se un uomo ci prova. Non scappo da mamma.
Se lo fa una donna no. Ma me le tengo le botte.

Se invece un uomo picchia una donna?
Tutti in piazza?

Sì, se quello è pazzo.

Ma se lei è zoccolona di prima categoria, che gli nasconde da anni, anche ai figli, e ci gode anche... che la picchi pure a casa sua...

Che c'entro io?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Famo a capirse....
> 
> al divorzio c'arrivi ma non con il percorso semplice e lineare che hai sbandierato tu....
> 
> ...


il divorzio non è mica una passeggiata
ma se l'alternativa è fare una vita di merda? ad un certo punto te ne rendi conto, no?


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami Stellina, ma io non sarò mai d'accordo a giudicare *a prescindere* un uomo che arriva a fare certe cose perchè spinto dalla rabbia.
> MAI.
> 
> Perchè siamo tutti esseri umani e sbaglia chi tradisce (e fa del male e non se ne rende conto, MOLTO MALE) e chi picchia.
> ...


io volevo solo portare una fotografia di cosa succede quando si usa la violenza...un uomo che picchia una donna certo la picchierà se scopre un tradimento ma la picchierà anche se iniziano a discutere di un problema qualsiasi...è un uomo che non sa dialogare esponendo verbalmente le proprie idee ma che si lascia sopraffare dall'ira....questo era il mio pensiero
la fras in neretto non ho capito...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando un uomo alza le mani su una donna nascono a cascata un sacco di cose: mentre lui la picchia (certo accecato dalla furia rossa per quello che lei ha fatto o detto...) lei non sente i calci o i pugni, sente il sangue che scorre veloce nelle vene, sente bruciare ma non il corpo ma l'anima...l'uomo che amava l'ha messa a terra... la paura lei ce l'ha negli occhi ma lui certo non la vede perchè ha perso il senno...
> quando lui il senno lo ritrova esce disgustato forse per quello che ha fatto, insieme ai suoi rimorsi(??) e la lascia lì. lei si risistema e intanto spera che non sia nulla di grave sennò dovrà dare mooolte spiegazioni... lei si accarezza le parti doloranti e nei giorni successivi gli occhi di lui le torneranno in mente ogni volta che scontrerà la parte....non servono grosse cicatrici o grandi ematomi...è il gesto, è la rabbia....la più grande cicatrice lei l'ha nell'anima... lui ritornerà (perchè tornano sempre) e se mai lei gli chiederà spiegazioni lui dirà che ha visto rosso per colpa di lei...insomma è lei la colpevole!!!! lui di solito prima di una violenza fisica ha misurato lei con varie violenze psicologiche di sminuimento...una violenza è una violenza...un uomo che picchia la sua donna non è cattivo..è una merda!
> questo tema mi sta molto a cuore...scusate la durezza delle parole


Guarda se ammetti che la merda ha menato la merda che s'e' fatta ingroppa', avemo chiuso la discussione e ce ne andiamo a casa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io volevo solo portare una fotografia di cosa succede quando si usa la violenza...un uomo che picchia una donna certo la picchierà se scopre un tradimento ma la picchierà anche se iniziano a discutere di un problema qualsiasi...è un uomo che non sa dialogare esponendo verbalmente le proprie idee ma che si lascia sopraffare dall'ira....questo era il mio pensiero
> la fras in neretto non ho capito...



Sì, ma molte volte nessuno ha davanti la foto di un uomo che piange sul cuscino del suo letto, senza farsi vedere da nessuno... fa meno male questo? O non glene fotte a nessuno?


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda se ammetti che la merda ha menato la merda che s'e' fatta ingroppa', avemo chiuso la discussione e ce ne andiamo a casa...
> 
> ahahahahahah


lui ha menato lei perchè lei ha scoperto che lui la tradiva....ed ora come la mettiamo???!!!


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Io mi dispiaccio quando vedo un cane o un gatto abbandonati o maltrattati.

Per le persone non ci riesco, mi spiace...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lui ha menato lei perchè lei ha scoperto che lui la tradiva....ed ora come la mettiamo???!!!


No, aspè, io non intendevo queste situazioni


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so come sia la vita con tuo marito e sono contenta se a letto avete un'ottima intesa. Per la mia scarsa esperienza un uomo cerca nell'amante inizialmente quello che la moglie non concede. Chiedi al conte lo dice sempre, se non mi dai una cosa la cerco altrove....
> Il peggio non è detto non arrivi subito...
> Scusa non è per scoraggiarti e poco c'entra se lei sia un troione (e anche qui chissà cosa intendi?!!)....


Qua do' il mio contributo dandoti ragione....

se io dovessi arrivare a tradire chiaramente la gita dovrebbe esse er pacchetto completo....

per l'itinerario classico nun me movo...

ahahahahah

Dile' sveja....

ahahahahah


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, aspè, io non intendevo queste situazioni


ma era di questo che parlavo di violenza...scaturita da un alterco (che sia per tradimento o per un piatto rotto...) il concetto è che l'uomo si è fatto accecare dall'ira!!!! 
una persona non deve MAI alzare le mani!!!!


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, io mi difendo se un uomo ci prova. Non scappo da mamma.
> Se lo fa una donna no. Ma me le tengo le botte.
> 
> Se invece un uomo picchia una donna?
> ...


Ma mettice pure il carico da 11 che magari qualche fijo ha pure un altro patrimonio genetico....

maroooooooo.......

teneteme....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so come sia la vita con tuo marito e sono contenta se a letto avete un'ottima intesa. Per la mia scarsa esperienza *un uomo cerca nell'amante inizialmente quello che la moglie non concede. *Chiedi al conte lo dice sempre, se non mi dai una cosa la cerco altrove....
> Il peggio non è detto non arrivi subito...
> Scusa non è per scoraggiarti e poco c'entra se lei sia un troione (e anche qui chissà cosa intendi?!!)....




...Non sempre Farfalla, a rigor di logica può sembrare così, ma ti ripeto: non sempre e non nel nostro caso.
E dico anche purtroppo, perché avrei una motivazione plausibilissima.
Il suo è stato sempre "semplicemente" un bisogno di conquista di donne diverse, nuove, una caccia insomma vista come un gioco, una distrazione, e mi ha sempre detto che quello che c'è stato con altre non ha nulla a che fare con l'intesa che abbiamo noi. E so che è vero.
Hai presente il classico donnaiolo?

Il peggio può anche arrivare subito, ma è difficile se la donna non è propriamente una t...a di animo, che fa tutto quanto al primo incontro. Io credo che un minimo di confidenza ci debba essere...poi tutto è possibile.
Ma poi diciamocelo: il "peggio"...cos'è il peggio?
Quando è lì che ti tradisce con un'altra...tutto è "peggio", altrimenti bisognerebbe fare una classifica di ciò che è più o meno "peggio".
Mi viene da sorridere....!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, io mi difendo se un uomo ci prova. Non scappo da mamma.
> Se lo fa una donna no. Ma me le tengo le botte.
> 
> Se invece un uomo picchia una donna?
> ...


la violenza è inutile sempre
visto che hai parlato di figli, non stupirti se il figlio picchia il padre per difendere la madre, e via così....


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lui ha menato lei perchè lei ha scoperto che lui la tradiva....ed ora come la mettiamo???!!!


e ma cazzo allora fate alla Marzullo....

ve fate da soli na' domanda e ve date na' risposta....ahahahahahah

alla cazzo proprio se raggggiona...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la violenza è inutile sempre
> visto che hai parlato di figli, non stupirti se il figlio picchia il padre per difendere la madre, e via così....


sì da pichelletto....

poi cresce, capisce e da na' mano ar padre a mena' la zoccola...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma molte volte nessuno ha davanti la foto di un uomo che piange sul cuscino del suo letto, senza farsi vedere da nessuno... fa meno male questo? O non glene fotte a nessuno?


tutti piangono, tutti hanno disgrazie di tutti i tipi, che nemmeno puoi immaginare, perchè non si può sapere com'è relamente la vita degli altri

ma alcuni usano violenza, altri NO


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sì da pichelletto....
> 
> poi cresce, capisce e da na' mano ar padre a mena' la zoccola...
> 
> ahahahahahah


la mamma è sempre la mamma
vedi quanti figli di puttana ci sono in giro?


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

un figlio che vede i genitori litigare ferocemente, magari fino ad alzare le mani...ma hai idea del ritorno psicologico? ho visto un bimbo abbracciare la mamma, dopo che il padre l'aveva presa a calci, e dirle " mamma io ti voglio bene" non aveva capito il motivo della lite, era solo spaventato e chiedeva perchè ti fa così se ti vuole bene?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mamma è sempre la mamma
> vedi quanti figli di puttana ci sono in giro?


Condifi troppo secondo me....

haj voja quanti figli smerdano anche le madri riconoscendole per quello che sono....

ti farebbe piacere, nel caso?

per me credo che non ci sia niente di peggio....

poi fai pure come cazzo te pare...chemmifrega...(risposta standard)

ahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> tutti piangono, tutti hanno disgrazie di tutti i tipi, che nemmeno puoi immaginare, perchè non si può sapere com'è relamente la vita degli altri
> 
> ma alcuni usano violenza, altri NO


e quindi te auguro de trova' sempre gli alcuni innocui...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Qua do' il mio contributo dandoti ragione....
> 
> se io dovessi arrivare a tradire chiaramente la gita dovrebbe esse er pacchetto completo....
> 
> ...


Onorata ma so già che non devo farci l'abitudine


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Qua do' il mio contributo dandoti ragione....
> 
> se io dovessi arrivare a tradire chiaramente la gita dovrebbe esse er pacchetto completo....
> 
> ...



Ma non ho bisogno di svegliarmi, il fatto è che non me ne può fregare una mazza se fa più o meno delle "cosacce".
Il punto è un altro, facciamo a capirci....
Se si isola con una provandoci e cominciano a baciarsi e la cosa non va a buon fine per qualche motivo (lei) è così di sollievo rispetto al fatto che se la scopi?
Io, non so perché, ma un senso di disturbo, lo avverto comunque...     
Sarò strana io....


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *la violenza è inutile sempre*
> visto che hai parlato di figli, non stupirti se il figlio picchia il padre per difendere la madre, e via così....


E' inutile ma fa parte della vita.
Come il tradimento.
Vanno accettati entrambi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ho bisogno di svegliarmi, il fatto è che non me ne può fregare una mazza se fa più o meno delle "cosacce".
> Il punto è un altro, facciamo a capirci....
> Se si isola con una provandoci e cominciano a baciarsi e la cosa non va a buon fine per qualche motivo (lei) è così di sollievo rispetto al fatto che se la scopi?
> Io, non so perché, ma un senso di disturbo, lo avverto comunque...
> Sarò strana io....


no Diletta non sei strana. Capisco benissimo cosa vuoi dire e la penso come te.
Ma prima hai fatto un discorso diverso rispetto al fatto che abbia fatto o non fatto determinate cose.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sì da pichelletto....
> 
> poi cresce, capisce e da na' mano ar padre a mena' la zoccola...
> 
> ahahahahahah


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Questa mi ha fatto sbellicare


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> tutti piangono, tutti hanno disgrazie di tutti i tipi, che nemmeno puoi immaginare, perchè non si può sapere com'è relamente la vita degli altri
> 
> ma alcuni usano violenza, *altri NO*


E infatti quelli che non la usano sono inculati vita natural durante...


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E infatti quelli che non la usano sono inculati vita natural durante...


è saggio colui/ colei che saprà di una sconfitta fare una vittoria. che saprà respirare a lungo e affrontare i problemi con calma e lucidità...l'ira non fa vedere le cose nelle loro sfumature...l'ira ottenebra la ragione.
certo magari scopri che il coniuge ti tradisce e lo ammazzeresti. ma non lo fai. lo picchieresti. ma non lo fai...anche se lo riempissi di botte questo allevierebbe il tuo dolore? gli parlerai e cercherai di ascoltare, non sentire, i suoi motivi e tu gli spiegherai i tuoi...una volta che avrai tutti i pezzi sceglierai come comportarti... la vittoria è il sangue freddo x me ma lo ripeto io sono una flemmatica


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non ho bisogno di svegliarmi, il fatto è che non me ne può fregare una mazza se fa più o meno delle "cosacce".
> Il punto è un altro, facciamo a capirci....
> Se si isola con una provandoci e cominciano a baciarsi e la cosa non va a buon fine per qualche motivo (lei) è così di sollievo rispetto al fatto che se la scopi?
> Io, non so perché, ma un senso di disturbo, lo avverto comunque...
> Sarò strana io....


Ma Dile' tu al limite fai distinzioni di lana caprina....invece sia la limonata ben frullata, sia la scopata sconfinano nel tradimento....

te me pare che chiedi come cazzo vuoi morire...

pugnalata al cuore o colpo di pistola in fronte....

che te cambia dico io? e' la somma che fa il totale...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E' inutile ma fa parte della vita.
> Come il tradimento.
> Vanno accettati entrambi.


Bon: IO non passo con il rosso,IO non uso violenza, IO non tradisco, IO non giustifico violenza, tradimento e chi passa con il rosso, qualunque sia il semaforo. E non cambio perchè c'è chi lo fa.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è saggio colui/ colei che saprà di una sconfitta fare una vittoria. che saprà respirare a lungo e affrontare i problemi con calma e lucidità...l'ira non fa vedere le cose nelle loro sfumature...l'ira ottenebra la ragione.
> certo magari scopri che il coniuge ti tradisce e lo ammazzeresti. ma non lo fai. lo picchieresti. ma non lo fai...anche se lo riempissi di botte questo allevierebbe il tuo dolore? gli parlerai e cercherai di ascoltare, non sentire, i suoi motivi e tu gli spiegherai i tuoi...una volta che avrai tutti i pezzi sceglierai come comportarti... la vittoria è il sangue freddo x me ma lo ripeto io sono una flemmatica


Non ricordo la tua "posizione" pero' a naso da cio' che scrivi me pare che sia tu "l'artista" de famija, neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non ricordo la tua "posizione" pero' a naso da cio' che scrivi me pare che sia tu "l'artista" de famija, neh?
> 
> ahahahahahah


in che senso l'artista?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è saggio colui/ colei che saprà di una sconfitta fare una vittoria. che saprà respirare a lungo e affrontare i problemi con calma e lucidità...l'ira non fa vedere le cose nelle loro sfumature...l'ira ottenebra la ragione.
> certo magari scopri che il coniuge ti tradisce e lo ammazzeresti. ma non lo fai. lo picchieresti. ma non lo fai...anche se lo riempissi di botte questo allevierebbe il tuo dolore? gli parlerai e cercherai di ascoltare, non sentire, i suoi motivi e tu gli spiegherai i tuoi...una volta che avrai tutti i pezzi sceglierai come comportarti... la vittoria è il sangue freddo x me ma lo ripeto io sono una flemmatica


Allora io sarei il miglior uomo del mondo.
Non picchiai nemmeno colei che si prostituiva e le dissi di smetterla e tornare solo da me...
Alla fine vedo che con le donne, se ogni tanto alzi le mani, hai seguito.

Se invece sei troppo diplomatico... sei una sciagura...

La vittoria resta a te? E' la vittoria di Pirro.

Io non credo ai colloqui, parlarsi o ascoltare.
Si agisce (_ti tradisco perchè mi sento "diversa" o non amata_, oppure, _ti picchio perchè mi tradisci_), sempre o si litiga per imporre le proprie ragioni.
O si chiede perdono all'altro.

Ma parlare in modi civili è roba di pochi, tanto che escludo a priori l'opzione.

Le parole stanno sulla carta. Sempre.

Com'era in latino? _Verba volant_, _scripta manent_


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon: IO non passo con il rosso,IO non uso violenza, IO non tradisco, IO non giustifico violenza, tradimento e chi passa con il rosso, qualunque sia il semaforo. E non cambio perchè c'è chi lo fa.


Il problema, forse mio, quando discuto con te è quell' *IO*.

E' faticoso per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema, forse mio, quando discuto con te è quell' *IO*.
> 
> E' faticoso per me.


Perchè ognuno alla fine è responsabile solo delle sue azioni, Andy!!! se cominci a giustificare gli errori che fai tu con gli errori che fanno gli altri è finita, si trova sempre un motivo per giustificare a noi stessi le porcate che facciamo, o vedi in giro gente che si percuote il petto e si strappa i capelli?


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè ognuno alla fine è responsabile solo delle sue azioni, Andy!!! se cominci a giustificare gli errori che fai tu con gli errori che fanno gli altri è finita, si trova sempre un motivo per giustificare a noi stessi le porcate che facciamo, o vedi in giro gente che si percuote il petto e si strappa i capelli?


:up:


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè ognuno alla fine è responsabile solo delle sue azioni, Andy!!! se cominci a giustificare gli errori che fai tu con gli errori che fanno gli altri è finita, si trova sempre un motivo per giustificare a noi stessi le porcate che facciamo, *o vedi in giro gente che si percuote il petto e si strappa i capelli?*


No, ma gente che farà pagare ad altri i torti e le frustrazioni subite nella loro vita.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no Diletta non sei strana. Capisco benissimo cosa vuoi dire e la penso come te.
> Ma prima hai fatto un discorso diverso rispetto al fatto che abbia fatto o non fatto determinate cose.



Ah sì, lo ribadisco per quello che so dalle sue scabrose confessioni.
Abbiamo parlato tanto e tanto toccando anche argomenti veramente difficili e imbarazzanti, ma dovevo toccare quei tasti per cercare una via di salvezza per il nostro rapporto, per capire. 
Non è stato davvero un educando (e chi lo è?), ma non ha cercato fuori ciò che non poteva avere da me, perché da me ha sempre avuto tutto, e non è bastato lo stesso....
Ora mi incazzo...a pensarci


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi incazzo...a pensarci


Dile' stai calma....non fare le cose affrettate...

ALLELUJAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' stai calma....non fare le cose affrettate...
> 
> ALLELUJAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ma tu, come fai ad essere così irreprensibile e controllato?
Mai voglia di assaggiare una nuova ed elaborata pietanza, visto e considerato che il piatto che ti viene messo davanti è anche un po' scarsino...?
O hai già raggiunto la pace dei sensi?
O sei represso?
O non sei umano?

Insomma...in una parola: rivelati !


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu, come fai ad essere così irreprensibile e controllato?
> Mai voglia di assaggiare una nuova ed elaborata pietanza, visto e considerato che il piatto che ti viene messo davanti è anche un po' scarsino...?
> O hai già raggiunto la pace dei sensi?
> O sei represso?
> ...


Mi vuoi indurre in tentazione?

e nun ja fai...

dormiro' li stess senza scopri' se i tuoi so' veri manicaretti o semolino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mi vuoi indurre in tentazione?
> 
> e nun ja fai...
> 
> ...


Stermy... ma tu sei di Bari o di Roma???


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mi vuoi indurre in tentazione?
> 
> e nun ja fai...
> 
> ...



...no, con me saresti in una botte di ferro, ma non ci crederai mai.
Tanto però non ti riveli e hai eluso le mie domande.
Nun se fa così!!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e quindi te auguro de trova' sempre gli alcuni innocui...
> 
> ahahahahahah


grazie, anche io a te
guai se cambia


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E infatti quelli che non la usano sono inculati vita natural durante...



_etiam omnes ego non_

un tedesco tra i nazisti


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Stermy... ma tu sei di Bari o di Roma???


Bari Bari  pero' Roma ce l'ho nel cu....ore...er topp mondiale...

ho fatto il militare a L'Aquila anziche' a Cuneo per un disguido, ma ero praticamente sempre a Roma....

me sento romano dentro visto che apprezzo il loro essere ferrei... simil teutonico....mezzi asburgici...

uguali...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bari Bari  pero' Roma ce l'ho nel cu....ore...er topp mondiale...
> 
> ho fatto il militare a L'Aquila anziche' a Cuneo per un disguido, ma ero praticamente sempre a Roma....
> 
> ...


I romani?


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bari Bari  pero' Roma ce l'ho nel cu....ore...er topp mondiale...
> 
> ho fatto il militare a L'Aquila anziche' a Cuneo per un disguido, ma ero praticamente sempre a Roma....
> 
> ...


non l'ho capita.....mi pare tanto una presa per il cu...ore....


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita.....mi pare tanto una presa per il cu...ore....


dici?

ahahahahah


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

E' successa una cosa ieri sera che mi ha fatto ripensare a questo thread, nel suo significato iniziale.
Premessa: non sono ricco, non ho debiti. Persona media che soffre per la crisi come tutti ma senza patemi tali da non dormirci la notte e che paga il dazio di vivere in una città dove un affitto si porta via buona parte dello stipendio.
Come credo molti ovviamente mi sono fatto una scorza di fronte a chi ti chiede soldi per strada pur sapendo che ci sono persone che hanno davvero bisogno e che di calci in faccia dalla vita ne hanno presi tanti, spesso senza altra colpa che quella di esseri nati nel posto e nella famiglia sbagliati. L'unico aiuto che dò, ed è in fondo un aiuto piccolo, è ad un ragazzo senegalese che sulla via dove abito passa il sabato a vendere calzini per strada. Non ricordo come è successo, semplicemente una volta mi servivano dei calzini e li presi da lui, parlammo un attimo, mi raccontò qualcosina della sua vita. Da allora se il sabato ci incontriamo non compro nulla da lui ma se ho qualche soldo glielo dò. A volte qualche euro, a volte 5, una volta 10. So che non gli posso cambiare la vita e di certo non uso la cosa per "placarmi" la coscienza di fronte ai problemi del mondo (e non lo faccio perchè non mi sento in colpa per quelli) né per credermi buono, bravo e fantastico. Del resto il rovescio della medaglia è proprio la scorza con chiunque altro per strada. A volte vorrei ma semplicemente e banalmente non posso.
Beh... ieri sera stavo scendendo lungo una via vicina, mi si è avvicinato un uomo, non so se indiano, pakistano, bengalese. Bassino, con una giacca di colore chiaro. Non puzzava di alcol, di certo non era fatto. Mi ha chiesto dei soldi con molto imbarazzo. Ho detto di no (in effetti non avevo monetine con me) ma nell'allontanarmi, con la coda dell'occhio, ho visto il suo volto distorcersi nell'espressione di un pianto trattenuto a stento, un istante di vulnerabilità totale seguito da alcune lacrime.
Sono riuscito a fare ancora una trentina di metri senza riuscire a togliermi dalla mente quel volto intravisto in quell'istante. E non c'è stato niente da fare. Ho aperto il portafogli, ho preso 5 euro (purtroppo l'unico taglio piccolo che avevo con me) e sono tornato indietro.
Stava per avvicinarsi, ha visto che ero io e si è bloccato, poi sul viso c'è stato un attimo di speranza quando ha visto che sì, andavo davvero verso di lui. Gli ho dato quei soldi, un niente, nulla che potesse cambiare la sua vita o risolvere i suoi problemi... nemmeno ha guardato la banconota da quanto fosse o non fosse, mi ha abbracciato piangendo. Gli ho detto "Su, vedrai che si sistemerà tutto..." pur sapendo che era una cosa stupida e banale da dire. Con voce rotta ed un italiano approssimativo mi ha fatto capire che ha dormito in un parco, poi si è staccato da me, mi ha toccato le scarpe chinandosi e si è portato la mano alla fronte, ha mormorato una preghiera.
E mi è rimasto qualcosa dentro di questo incontro. Non so nulla di lui, tornando più tardi a casa (dopo aver cambiato i soldi strada facendo) l'ho cercato ma non c'era più. Non so come si chiama, da dove viene, cosa gli è successo e cosa lo abbia portato a piangere davanti ad uno sconosciuto per un istante di umanità condivisa. Probabilmente nemmeno lo vedrò mai più né mai saprò nulla, se starà bene, se starà male, se la vita tornerà a dargli delle possibilità.
So che quelle lacrime mi hanno toccato dentro e mi sento in colpa per non aver potuto fare molto di più o forse per non aver avuto il coraggio di buttare via remore finanziarie e dargli quello che avevo con me in quel momento. Magari anche solo fermarmi a parlare (e purtroppo non potevo) per non fargli sentire tutta quella solitudine.
Ha pianto e noi uomini non sappiamo fingere una cosa del genere.
Lo ha fatto davanti ad uno sconosciuto e mi chiedo quanto ci si debba sentire soli per farlo anche se vediamo indifferenza nell'altro (perchè è quello che vide sul mio volto all'inizio quando dissi di no).


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E' successa una cosa ieri sera che mi ha fatto ripensare a questo thread, nel suo significato iniziale.
> Premessa: non sono ricco, non ho debiti. Persona media che soffre per la crisi come tutti ma senza patemi tali da non dormirci la notte e che paga il dazio di vivere in una città dove un affitto si porta via buona parte dello stipendio.
> Come credo molti ovviamente mi sono fatto una scorza di fronte a chi ti chiede soldi per strada pur sapendo che ci sono persone che hanno davvero bisogno e che di calci in faccia dalla vita ne hanno presi tanti, spesso senza altra colpa che quella di esseri nati nel posto e nella famiglia sbagliati. L'unico aiuto che dò, ed è in fondo un aiuto piccolo, è ad un ragazzo senegalese che sulla via dove abito passa il sabato a vendere calzini per strada. Non ricordo come è successo, semplicemente una volta mi servivano dei calzini e li presi da lui, parlammo un attimo, mi raccontò qualcosina della sua vita. Da allora se il sabato ci incontriamo non compro nulla da lui ma se ho qualche soldo glielo dò. A volte qualche euro, a volte 5, una volta 10. So che non gli posso cambiare la vita e di certo non uso la cosa per "placarmi" la coscienza di fronte ai problemi del mondo (e non lo faccio perchè non mi sento in colpa per quelli) né per credermi buono, bravo e fantastico. Del resto il rovescio della medaglia è proprio la scorza con chiunque altro per strada. A volte vorrei ma semplicemente e banalmente non posso.
> Beh... ieri sera stavo scendendo lungo una via vicina, mi si è avvicinato un uomo, non so se indiano, pakistano, bengalese. Bassino, con una giacca di colore chiaro. Non puzzava di alcol, di certo non era fatto. Mi ha chiesto dei soldi con molto imbarazzo. Ho detto di no (in effetti non avevo monetine con me) ma nell'allontanarmi, con la coda dell'occhio, ho visto il suo volto distorcersi nell'espressione di un pianto trattenuto a stento, un istante di vulnerabilità totale seguito da alcune lacrime.
> ...


Che bel post, Konrad... quante se ne vedono ultimamente di persone in difficoltà, che se avessero un'occasione... non è giusto, sembra infantile come commento, ma è umanamente contrario all'idea di giustizia.


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che bel post, Konrad... quante se ne vedono ultimamente di persone in difficoltà, che se avessero un'occasione... non è giusto, sembra infantile come commento, ma è umanamente contrario all'idea di giustizia.


Sì. Vedi e pensi che in fondo sarebbe bastato un niente e magari saresti al loro posto. E mi fa tanta tristezza anche il pensare che molti le guardano senza vedere, eppure sono storie di una vita, storie importanti, storie che sarebbe bello conoscere, raccontare, tramandare.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sì. Vedi e pensi che in fondo sarebbe bastato un niente e magari saresti al loro posto. E mi fa tanta tristezza anche il pensare che molti le guardano senza vedere, eppure sono storie di una vita, storie importanti, storie che sarebbe bello conoscere, raccontare, tramandare.


hai mai pensato al volontariato? se ne hai il tempo
e diventato una parte importante della mia vita, fa bene a tutti


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai mai pensato al volontariato? se ne hai il tempo
> e diventato una parte importante della mia vita, fa bene a tutti


E' proprio il tempo il problema.
Anche se in realtà quello che avrei voluto fare, ce ne fosse il tempo, sarebbe stato partire da quel ragazzo senegalese per iniziare a conoscere le storie di queste persone, prendere appunti, scrivere. Far conoscere tutto ciò che c'è dietro. Lo sai come funziona, vedi al telegiornale gli sfollati, senti la storia di una famiglia che ha perso qualcuno... ma in realtà non conosci quelle vite. Sai l'evento ma non come lo sentono dentro. E questo rende tutto lontano e distante. Non so quando sarei capace di scrivere e descrivere, con le parole magari me la cavo ma non so se possa bastare... però credo che oltre ad un letto, oltre a del cibo... servano anche chi ti ascolta interessato e chi possa essere la tua voce.


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E' successa una cosa ieri sera che mi ha fatto ripensare a questo thread, nel suo significato iniziale.
> Premessa: non sono ricco, non ho debiti. Persona media che soffre per la crisi come tutti ma senza patemi tali da non dormirci la notte e che paga il dazio di vivere in una città dove un affitto si porta via buona parte dello stipendio.
> Come credo molti ovviamente mi sono fatto una scorza di fronte a chi ti chiede soldi per strada pur sapendo che ci sono persone che hanno davvero bisogno e che di calci in faccia dalla vita ne hanno presi tanti, spesso senza altra colpa che quella di esseri nati nel posto e nella famiglia sbagliati. L'unico aiuto che dò, ed è in fondo un aiuto piccolo, è ad un ragazzo senegalese che sulla via dove abito passa il sabato a vendere calzini per strada. Non ricordo come è successo, semplicemente una volta mi servivano dei calzini e li presi da lui, parlammo un attimo, mi raccontò qualcosina della sua vita. Da allora se il sabato ci incontriamo non compro nulla da lui ma se ho qualche soldo glielo dò. A volte qualche euro, a volte 5, una volta 10. So che non gli posso cambiare la vita e di certo non uso la cosa per "placarmi" la coscienza di fronte ai problemi del mondo (e non lo faccio perchè non mi sento in colpa per quelli) né per credermi buono, bravo e fantastico. Del resto il rovescio della medaglia è proprio la scorza con chiunque altro per strada. A volte vorrei ma semplicemente e banalmente non posso.
> Beh... ieri sera stavo scendendo lungo una via vicina, mi si è avvicinato un uomo, non so se indiano, pakistano, bengalese. Bassino, con una giacca di colore chiaro. Non puzzava di alcol, di certo non era fatto. Mi ha chiesto dei soldi con molto imbarazzo. Ho detto di no (in effetti non avevo monetine con me) ma nell'allontanarmi, con la coda dell'occhio, ho visto il suo volto distorcersi nell'espressione di un pianto trattenuto a stento, un istante di vulnerabilità totale seguito da alcune lacrime.
> ...


bellissimo post... :up:


----------



## elena_ (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E' proprio il tempo il problema.
> Anche se in realtà quello che avrei voluto fare, ce ne fosse il tempo, sarebbe stato partire da quel ragazzo senegalese per iniziare a conoscere le storie di queste persone, prendere appunti, scrivere. Far conoscere tutto ciò che c'è dietro. Lo sai come funziona, vedi al telegiornale gli sfollati, senti la storia di una famiglia che ha perso qualcuno... ma in realtà non conosci quelle vite. Sai l'evento ma non come lo sentono dentro. E questo rende tutto lontano e distante. Non so quando sarei capace di scrivere e descrivere, con le parole magari me la cavo ma non so se possa bastare... però credo che oltre ad un letto, oltre a del cibo... servano anche chi ti ascolta interessato e chi possa essere la tua voce.


perché non cominciare con un blog
anche qui c'è 
e ti puoi bloggare no?
se hai il tempo di frequentare questo forum 
hai anche il tempo per poterlo fare
semplicemente iniziando a raccontare quello che vedi

sarebbe bello leggerti...


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perché non cominciare con un blog
> anche qui c'è
> e ti puoi bloggare no?
> se hai il tempo di frequentare questo forum
> ...


L'ho pensato infatti. E ti ringrazio delle belle parole...


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

Mi hai convito a postare una cosa nel blog del portale, scritta pochi anni fa quando scorsi, per pochi minuti, due vite su un tram. Ormai il blog che ospitava il tutto non esiste più e credo sotto sotto mi spiaceva soprattutto per post come quello. Non perchè ci sono nomi, non perchè tramando il ricordo di qualcuno... ma perchè per un attimo ho scorto l'essenza di una situazione e delle vite che c'erano dietro. Non so se la parole riescono a descrivere quei momenti, però quelle sono, di quelle sono stato capace.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E' successa una cosa ieri sera che mi ha fatto ripensare a questo thread, nel suo significato iniziale.
> Premessa: non sono ricco, non ho debiti. Persona media che soffre per la crisi come tutti ma senza patemi tali da non dormirci la notte e che paga il dazio di vivere in una città dove un affitto si porta via buona parte dello stipendio.
> Come credo molti ovviamente mi sono fatto una scorza di fronte a chi ti chiede soldi per strada pur sapendo che ci sono persone che hanno davvero bisogno e che di calci in faccia dalla vita ne hanno presi tanti, spesso senza altra colpa che quella di esseri nati nel posto e nella famiglia sbagliati. L'unico aiuto che dò, ed è in fondo un aiuto piccolo, è ad un ragazzo senegalese che sulla via dove abito passa il sabato a vendere calzini per strada. Non ricordo come è successo, semplicemente una volta mi servivano dei calzini e li presi da lui, parlammo un attimo, mi raccontò qualcosina della sua vita. Da allora se il sabato ci incontriamo non compro nulla da lui ma se ho qualche soldo glielo dò. A volte qualche euro, a volte 5, una volta 10. So che non gli posso cambiare la vita e di certo non uso la cosa per "placarmi" la coscienza di fronte ai problemi del mondo (e non lo faccio perchè non mi sento in colpa per quelli) né per credermi buono, bravo e fantastico. Del resto il rovescio della medaglia è proprio la scorza con chiunque altro per strada. A volte vorrei ma semplicemente e banalmente non posso.
> Beh... ieri sera stavo scendendo lungo una via vicina, mi si è avvicinato un uomo, non so se indiano, pakistano, bengalese. Bassino, con una giacca di colore chiaro. Non puzzava di alcol, di certo non era fatto. Mi ha chiesto dei soldi con molto imbarazzo. Ho detto di no (in effetti non avevo monetine con me) ma nell'allontanarmi, con la coda dell'occhio, ho visto il suo volto distorcersi nell'espressione di un pianto trattenuto a stento, un istante di vulnerabilità totale seguito da alcune lacrime.
> ...



Fermo qua a pensare che scrivere. Nulla cioè. Che scrivere di una realtà così brutta. E che scrivere quando sai che potresti far qualcosa e non la fai mai.


----------

